# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  At Zef Pllumi - njeriu i fundit i Franceskaneve te mrekullueshem shkodrane

## Traboini

Po mbushen dy vite qe nga na u nda njeriu qe me shkrimet, bisedat, intervistat dhe kujtimet e tij pershkroi 50 vjetet e diktatures me mire se askush tjeter. per kete u nderu me tituj si "Nderi i Kombit" dhe "Penda e arte per 2006" per triligjine "Rrno vec me tregue". Prodhim i denje i shkolles se famshme franceskane shkodrane fitoi admirim nga te gjithe qe paten nder dhe knaqesi ta njohin ose te lexojne shkrimet e tij....Poshte do te bashkangjis disa intervista te tij por edhe komentet e tjereve per te.....



> Kush ishte At Zef Pllumi?
> (27.09.2007)       
> U lind më 7 pill të vitit 1924 në Malin e Rrencit të Lezhës. Në vitin 1929,në moshën 5-vjeçare, bëhet nxënës i Alfons Trackit, misionarit gjerman në Velipojë të Shkodrës. Në vitin 1931 hyn në kolegjin françeskan të Shkodrës, kolegj në të cilin jepnin mësim personalitete të shquara të kulturës kombëtare si At Gjergj Fishta, Padër Anton Harapi, Martin Gjoka, At Gjon Shllaku etj., ku ndjek aty gjithë ciklin e arsimimit deri në vitin 1944, dhe merr formim klasik në filozofi, teologji, letërsi dhe përvetëson mjaft mirë gjuhët e huaja latinisht, italisht, frëngjisht, gjermanisht, greqishte e vjetër. Në vitin 1943  1944 At zef Pllumi është një nga bashkëpunëtorët e revistës Hylli i Dritës, ndërsa në vitet 1943-1944 është sekretar personal i Padër Anton Harapit. Nga 14 dhjetori i vitit 1946 deri në nëntor të vitit 1949 burgoset dhe vuan dënimin në Beden dhe Orman Pojan. Nga viti 1949  1951 merret me numizmatikë si teknik i Muzeut të Shkodrës, ndërsa në vitin 1956 në moshën 32-vjeçare shugurohet meshtar. Nga viti 1956  1967 shërben si meshtar i Dukagjinit me qendër në Shosh. 1967  1989, për 23 vjet rresht, burgoset përsëri dhe vuan dënimin në Beden, Orman Pojan, Spaç, Reps, Skrofotinë të Vlorës, Ballsh, Shënkoll, Tiranë. Në vitin 1990, Natën e Këshëndellave fillon, fillon meshtarinë tek Kisha e Shna Nout në Tiranë deri në vitin 1997.
> Në vitin 1993 rinxjerr revistën Hylli i Dritës, ku është edhe botues e drejtor i saj, në bashkëpunim me intelektualët më të mirë të Shqipërisë. Kjo revistë vazhdon deri në vitin 1997. Në 3 korrik 2006 u nderua me titullin e lartë Nder i kombit.
> Po në vitin 2006 At Zef Pllumi merr çmimin letrar Penda e Artë për trilogjinë e tij me kujtime Rrno vetëm për me tregue të akorduar nga Ministria e Kulturës e Shqipërisë. Juria paska pranuar edhe mendimin ndryshe, edhe mendimin e kundërt, këtu besoj është vlera që ka demokracia. Kjo është vlefta më e madhe që i bëhet librit tim. Të tjerat janë për mua kurora që çohen në funerale që i vdekuri nuk i sheh, ka thënë Zef Pllumi me rastin e pranimit të çmimit..
> At Zef Pllumi është autor i disa librave, si trilogjia Rrno vetëm për me tregue, Françeskanët e mëdhenj, Ut heri diçebamus  siç thonim dje, Frati i Pashallarve Bushatli, Erazmo, Balneo, Parathënia e Lahitës së Malcisë, botimi i 15-të, Shkodër, etj. 
> Botime nën kujdesin e At Zef Pllumit: Gomari i Babatasit ( i plotë ) Gjergj Fishta, Lahuta e Malcisë Gjergj Fishta, Juda Makabe Gjergj Fishta, Vlerë Shpirtërore Anton Harapi, Dukla Dom Nikollë Mazreku, Sapiana Dom Nikollë Mazreku. Po del nën kujdesin e tij kolana e shkrimtarëve françeskanë Visaret e Kombit, Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit , Sintaksa e Justin Rrota, Vepra e Benardin Palajt, Fjalori i Benedik Demës e shumë vepra të tjera të cilat janë në proces. Gjithashtu At Zef Pllumi ka një kontribut të vyer në përgatitjen dhe kualifikimin e brezit të ri, ku me ndërhyrjen personale të tij, mbi njëqind studentëve shqiptarë u janë akorduar bursa studimi në universitetet më prestigjoze të Europës.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Traboini

At Zef Pllumi, një i mbijetuar i Ferrit të burgjeve komuniste
Ismail Kadare
Ne mbarim te vitit 2005, ne nje feste kulturore per Dante Alighierin, ne Tirane, befas e kerkoi fjalen nje njeri me pamje te pazakonte: nje frat katolik i vjeter ne moshe mbeshtjelle me zhgunin tipik te françeskaneve. Ishte At Zef Pllumi, emer mjaft i njohur, por i ndeshur rralle ne tubime te tilla. Kishte ardhur qe nga Shkodra per te marre pjese ne takimin per Danten dhe, sapo e hapi gojen te fliste, te gjithe pjesemarresit e ndien se diçka jo e zakonshme po ndodhte.

Ishte si nje nderhyrje nga nje sfere e eperme. Nje nga ato nderhyrjet qe vjen per te na kujtuar diçka. Diçka qe ndoshta eshte harruar, ose qe nuk eshte kujtuar ashtu siç duhej.

Ata qe e njihnin e dinin fort mire se At Zef Pllumi, shkrimtar, publicist e memorialist i shquar, ishte nje i mbijetuar i Ferrit te burgjeve komuniste. Dhe si i tille, midis atyre qe ndodheshin ne ate salle, midis miqve italiane, presidentit te shoqates Dante Alighieri ardhur enkas nga Roma, Ambasadorit te Italise ne Tirane, Ministrit shqiptar te Kultures, autorit te sproves per Danten, studenteve shqiptare qe do te recitonin vargje te Dantes ne shqip e italisht, kumtuesve, shkurt midis gjithe atyre qe ngjanin te domosdoshem, ai u duk befas si me i domosdoshmi. U kuptua se ishte aty per te deshmuar. Me hijen e flame qe e jep perzitja dhe me te drejten qe me shume se gjithkujt i perkiste atij. Te gjithe e priten me padurim fjalen e tij, ndonese e merrnin me mend thelbin e saj: ngjashmerine e botes danteske me vuajtjet qe ky burre i vjeter kishte perjetuar. Nderkaq fillimi i fjales se tij e kapercente çdo parashikim. Me ze te tingellueshem, te shoqeruar nga ndriçimi zhbirues i syve, njeriu me zhgunin e françeskanit, qe te kujtonte gravurat e botimeve te hershme te Komedise Hyjnore, iu drejtua miqve italiane me fjalet monumentale: Dante Alighieri e ka shkruar poemen e tij jo per ju, po per ne.

Per askend e per asnje çast keto fjale smund te merreshin si prirje per pervetesim vlerash, aq e shpeshte kjo ne Ballkan. Ato fjale tingelluan te ngjashme me formula te shenjta: me lejo qe une te marr vuajtjen tende.

Mendoj se eshte veshtire qe ne gjithe ish-perandorine komuniste te jene shqiptuar fjale kaq te sakta per universalitetin e Dante Alighierit, si ato qe u shqiptuan ne dhjetorin e vitit 2005 ne Tirane prej At Zef Pllumit. Nderhyrja e tij befasuese, qe
kapercente permbi studimet e hulumtimet e pafundme te Hyjnores se Dantes, ishte pjelle e nje jete te tere. Sepse te pakte ishin ata qe, ashtu si vete poeti fiorentin, pasi i rane kryq e thertor atij Ferri, munden te dalin prej andej.

Ate tmerr qe pane ne ate bote te zymte Dante Alighieri e pershkroi ashtu siç pershkruan udhetari nje mjedis te shkrete, te populluar plot me personazhe oreligj. Poeti kaloi perbri hullive e gropave ku ata vuanin, degjoi rrefimet e tyre ngjethese per te thurur poemen e vet. Ky ishte kendveshtrimi i Dantes. Nderkaq ka patur edhe nje tjeter kendveshtrim, ai i vete personazheve te Ferrit, ata te dilet, qe poshte hullive dhe gropave, ndiqnin me sy poetin. Par ketu duhet thene se ndersa kendveshtrimi i poetitishte plot dhembje, ky i dyti ishte dhembja vete.

At Zef Pllumi ka qene nje nga ata personazhe, qe pati fatin e keq te binte ne ato hulli, e qe pati fatin e mire te dilte qe andej. Nisur nga kjo vepra e tij monumentale Rrno vetem per me tregue duket se nuk mund te kishte titull tjeter. Etja per te rrefyer, per te deshmuar, eshte nje nder me te fuqishmet ne keto mjedise te trishtimit. Nderkaq etja per te degjuar rrefimin duhet te jete gjithashtu po aq e fuqishme. Nje botim i ri i kesaj vepre eshte sot me i domosdoshem se kurre. Keshilli i Europes sapo ka nxjerre vendimin per denimin e krimeve te komunizmit. Par edhe pa ate vendim ky liber do te ishte njelloj i domosdoshem.

Gjithe shoqeria shqiptare ka nevoje per kete veper. Kane nevoje per te ata qe e kane jetuar ate kohe, e po aq, ne mos me teper, ata qe nuk e kane jetuar. Kane nevoje te shtypurit, e te neperkemburit, e po aq, ne mos me teper, ata qe shtypin te tjeret. Kane nevoje antikomunistet, e po aq, ndoshta me teper, komunistet. Shkurt per te ka nevoje ndergjegjja jone. Kjo trilogji kujtimesh eshte memorial i madh. Duke e kryer ate, At Zef Pllumi ka plotesuar ne radhe te pare amanetin me te shenjte qe i eshte besuar: ate te bashkevuajtesve te vet. Duke rrefyer ate qe ata sarritem ta rrefejne dot kurre, At Zef Pllumi e ka here me te lehte lendinen mbi trupin e tyre, sic thuhet ne formulat e motshme. E bashke me kete, me deshmite e kesaj trilogjie e te librave te tjere te tij per martiret e katolicizmit shqiptar, si At Anton Harapi, At Pal Dodaj, At Vincenc Prennushi, At Marin Sirdani, At Bernardin Palaj, At Donat Kurti, At Gjon Shllaku, e te dhjetra shqiptareve te tjere te besimit musliman e ortodoks ose te shqiptareve te tjere ateiste, qe vuajten bashkerisht ne burgjet e komunizmit, At Zef Pllumi kreu nje mision te madh perpara historise dhe ndergjegjes shqiptare. Ky liber eshte njeheresh nje pershpirtje e nje akt i madh moral. Duke qene thellesisht shqiptar, ai eshte po aq universal, sa qe sdo te ishte çudi qe ne ndonje tubim te ardhshem ne trevat e ish-perandorise komuniste te shqiptoheshin fjale te ngjashme me ato qe At Zef Pllumi u tha italianeve me 2005: ky liber, aq sa per ne, shqiptaret, eshte shkruar per ju, sllovaket, hungarezet, ruset....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Traboini

AT ZEF PLLUMI: REVOLUCIONI KULTUROR MBI KASHA E XHAMIJA
E nderta Zojushe Ebi Spahiu,
Dje më ra në dorë letra e Juej. Sot provova të dy numrat e telefonit por nuk përgjegji asnjani, sigurisht që orari Shkodër-Pekin asht tepër ndryshe. Letra e Juej më dha shumë knaqësi sepse ktu në Shqipni nuk e dij se më permendë kush, por u gëzova kur mora vesht se më kujton dikush në Pekin të Kinës e jo në Peqin të Fierit.
Ndigjo vajzë, nipçe: sot jam tetdhetë vjeç e kët letër temen rue si dishmi historike. Ti më pëvetë për çashtjen e mbylljes së kishave e xhamijave në Shqipni në vjetin 1967. 
E vërteta âsht kjo:
Enver Hoxha kryesonte një klikë ose grup terroristash gjakatarë e sadista, të cilët mueren pushtetin në Shqipni nën udhëzimet e Partisë Komuniste Jugosllave. Kët klikë e instruktojshin emisarët e asaj partie Miladin Popoviç si edhe Dushan Mugosha.
Aso kohe populli shqiptar ishte pothuej 90% analfabet. Shkollat as filloret nuk ishin të detyrueshme. Shkolla të mesme kishte Shkodra katër copë, Tirana dy e Korça nji (Lyceun Francez). Vendi ynë ishte blegtor kryesisht, me nji agrikolturë primitive. Intelektualët ishin të gjithë sa ishin të nivelit europjan sepse i kryejshin studimet ndër universitetet ma të mira të Europës. Industri pothuej nuk kishte fare, ndërsa tregtia merrej me eksportin e prodhimit blegtoral e importin e tekstileve dhe të mjeteve tjera për jetesë. Si rrjedhim i ksaj gjendje populli as nuk dijte se çka asht komunizmi, jo vetëm si ideologji por as si parti. Intelektualët e atëhershëm nuk e dojshin bolshevizmin e egër që po zhvillohej i izoluem në Rusi, megjithse të gjithë pa përjashtim ishin kundra gjendjes shoqnore primitive ose feudale të popullit shqiptar. Ndërkaq studentat e rij shqiptarë që po frekuentonin universitetet europjane, sidomos në Francë dhe Itali, atje u takuen jo vetëm me kto ide të reja, por edhe me grupe të ndryshme që legalisht ose ilegalisht funksiononin ndër ato vende. Franca ishte djepi i lirisë, ndërsa Italia drejtohej nga fashizmi diktatorial, i lindun si kundrapeshë shoqnore, ideologjike e politike karshi bolshevizmit sovjetik.
Me folë të drejtën, idealet e të gjithë njerzve të botës, gjatë shekujve, ishin ato utopiket të barazisë së drejtave dhe pasunive të gjithë njerzve. Dishira të mira, por praktikisht të parealizueshme. Revolucioni Francez me dhunë e terror mendoj me vû në jetë slloganin Liberté, Égalité, Fratenité por dështoi. Po natë rrugë e njoftuna Komuna e Parisit, edhe ajo dështoi. Po të njajtat ide të reja të Komunizmit internacjonal proletar, po me ato metoda veprimi, pra me dhunë e forcë pushtetit, filluen me qarkullue ndër të gjithë popujt europjanë.
Si shembull klasik i ksaj forme politike, që do ta çonte përpara njerzimin, paraqitej komunizmi sovjetik sikur të ishte ideologjia ma humanitare gjatë historisë.
Në kët mënyrë kur inteligjencia e re shqiptare këthei nga Europa në Shqipninë e mbrapambetun, ajo ishte e infektueme në pjesën ma të madhe nga kto ideologji:
nga dashunia për popullin e atdheun, mendonin se vetëm metoda e komunizmit sovjetik do të mund të lëvizte kët popull nga mbrapambetja. Në të vërtetë ata njihnin idealet e propagandën komuniste, por nuk dinin fare se cilat ishin metodat praktike të regjimit sovjetik komunist.
Kështu nga kjo inteligjencí e re shqiptare, u krijuan tri grupet kyesore komuniste në Shqipní: ai i Shkodrës me udhëheqës themeluesin Zef Malaj, ai i Korçës me themelues Koço Tashko dhe ai i të rijve me Sadik Premten. Kishte edhe nji tjetër të zjarrit. Ma i madhi, ma i përhapuni në të gjithë vendin ishte grupi i Shkodrës që prej Shkodre e deri në Vlonë. Nuk kishte kurrnji lidhje ndërkombëtare. Zef Malaj ishte nji intelektual i formuem në Austri, i ndjekun nga qindra intelektualë tjerë, që kishin ndërgjegjësue grupe të mdha puntorësh artizanë e shegerta tregtarësh. Ky grup në letërsi u paraqit me Migjenin. Ndërsa grupi i Korçës, shum i vogël, u paraqit me revistën Bota e Re dhe me demonstratën e bukës. Thohej se grupi i zjarrit kishte lidhje me komunistat grekë, ndërsa ai i të rijve, tepër i vogël, kishte lidhje me atë të Shkodrës.
Organizimi i propagandës komuniste të grupit të Shkodrës ra ose u bâ i njoftun te shërbimi sekret i qeverisë e cila menjiherë shtini në burg pjesën kryesore drejtuese të këtij grupi, të cilve iu bâ gjyqi në Shkodër në vjetin 1938. U dënuen me burg.
Me ardhjen e okupacionit italian në 7 Prill 1939, të gjithë u liruen, por Zef Malaj kje dërgue ninternim në ishullin Ventottenne të Italisë. Shumë patriotë tjerë shqiptarë nacionalista kjenë nder kampe tjera të fashizmit.
Në vj. 1941 filloi lufta me Jugosllavinë. Qe ndër ditët e para hini në Shqipninë e Verit grupet nacionaliste shqiptare të kryesueme prej Abaz Kupit e Seit Kryeziut shoqnue nga Koloneli anglez Hill, ish instruktor i xhandarmërisë shqiptare. Nga Maqedonia këthyen në Shqipni vllazent Peza e tarafi i tyne.
Ushtritë gjermane përveç se shkatrruen Jugosllavinë, okupuen edhe Greqinë me të cilën ushtria italiane kishte pësue disfatën e madhe. Nga të gjithë patriotët u pa kjartë se okupacioni italian ishte tepër i ligshtë. Ndër operacionet që ushtria italiane zhvilloi në Mal të Zi, mbas shkatërrimit të Jugosllavisë, ia mbërriti me kapë nji antar të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Komuniste Jugosllave shokun Miladin Popoviç të cilin e internoi në Gramsh të Elbasanit. Dushan Mugosha nëpërmjet Vasil Shantos ua kërkoi lirimin e tij komunistave shqiptarë, të cilët, qysh në Qershor-Korrik të vj. 1941, me rastin e mësymjes gjermane kundra Bashkimit Sovjetik, kishin fillue me u gjallnue. Në kët kohë Josif Broz Tito kishte organizue luftën partizane ndër malet e Bosnje-Hercegovinës e Malit të Zi.
Kështu komunistat shqiptarë Mustafa Gjinishi, Tuk Jakova, Vasil Shanto etj., ia dolën me e rrëmbye Miladin Popoviçin nga duerët e italianve dhe e mbajtën në ilegalitet, herë në Pezë të Tiranës e herë në Tiranë mbrendë. Peza u bâ baza kryesore e të gjithë luftarëve kundra okupacionit fashist. Mbas vrasjes të vllaut të vet, Babë Myslim Peza vazhdoi të drejtojë luftën kundra okupacionit, por tue përkrahë vetëm lëvizjen komuniste.
Miladin Popoviç e Dushan Mugosha ia duelën me i unifikue të gjitha grupet e ndryshme të Shqipnisë dhe formuen më datën 8 Nandor 1941 në Tiranë Partinë Komuniste të Shqipnisë e cila u vû në krye tasaj që u thirr Lëvizja Nacionalçlirimtare.

Lëvizja Nacionalçlirimtare përbahej nga elementa tjerë antifashistë e jokomunistë. Në të cilën muarën pjesë shumë intelektualë dhe tjerë që kundërshtonin okupacionin nën emnin e organizatës Fronti Demokratik. Po në të njajtën kohë u themelue nga Mithat Frashëri partia Balli Kombëtar kundër okupacionit fashist italian. Dorzimi i ushtrive gjermane në Stalingrad (Vollgograd) dhe kapitullimi i Italisë në Shtator të vj. 1943, kjenë decizive në Luftën e Dytë Botnore, dhe u pa kjartë nga gjithkush se në cilin krah anonte fitorja. Tash e mbrapa të gjithë politikanët mendonin vetëm si të merrej pushteti e kush do ta përfaqsonte me fundin e luftës. Lëvizja Nacionalçlirimtare u shëndrrue në Luftë Nacionalçlirimtare dhe simbas instruksjoneve të Miladin Popoviçit, nuk pranoi asnji kompromis e bashkpunim me Partinë e Legalitetit të drejtueme nga Abaz Kupi, as me partinë Balli Kombëtar, megjithse në Mbledhjen e Mukjes dy delegatët e saj Mustafa Gjinishi e Ymer Dishnica kishin vû firmën për pranim. Lufta e quejtun Nacionalçlirimtare nuk ishte nji luftë aq e egër kundra nji okupatori i cili dihej tashma se do të ikte vetë, edhe pa e sulmue anash, sepse lufta po zhvillohej në kufijët e Gjermanisë. Lufta Nacionalçlirimtare u zhvillue kryesisht kundra Legalitetit dhe Ballit Kombëtar e të gjitha forcave tjera nacionaliste që u quejtën bashkëpuntorë me anmikun e trathtarë: pra kje nji luftë vllavrasëse për pushtet. Jo vetëm kjo luftë u zhvillue kundra partive tjera nacionaliste, por ajo ma tepër u tregue e pamëshirshme mbrenda vetë Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare e sidomos mbrenda vetë Partisë Komuniste.
Gjatë këtij vjeti, ose gjatë ksaj lufte iu pregatit kurthi për të ra dëshmor ose u eliminuen shumë nga krerët komunistë si Vasil Shanto, Vojo Kushi etj., etj., të cilët stolisin me bustet e veta sheshet e qyteteve tona. Të gjitha këto veprime u kryen nga grupi terrorist i Enver Hoxhës, që mos të ketë asnji rival tjetër në pushtetin që do të merrte. Ky grup hini triunfalisht në Tiranë më 28 Nandor 1944 i ardhun si Qeveri Provizore e Beratit. Ndërsa për me iu uniformue stemës së republikave federative jugosllave që kishin 29 Nandor 1944 u caktue hymja triunfale e ushtrive partizane në Shkodër, norën 10 paradite të 29 Nandorit 1944.
Kjo qeveri e Enver Hoxhës praktikisht drejtohej nga Beogradi, prandaj edhe u njoft shpejt nga të katër Aleatët e Mdhaj që dërguen përfaqsuesat e tyne në Tiranë.
Enver Hoxha sundoi Shqipninë deri në 11 prill 1985, pra plot 41 vjet. Ai nuk kje nji burrë shtetit që mendon për popullin e vet, por kje nji tiran mizor në popull e nji klloun i vërtetë në politikë: i vetmi qëllim i jetës së tij kje mbajtja e pushtetit me dhunë, se përndryshe ai nuk dinte fare. Nuk pat kurrnji vijë të caktueme politike, por kje nji shërbëtuer servil i atyne që e mprojshin në pushtetin e tij mizor.
Kështu që nga vj. 1944 deri në 1948 siç binte lodra në Beograd ashtu kërcente ai në Tiranë. Kur e pau se Tito donte të krijonte nji shtet normal dhe jo terrorist ai u lidh me Stalinin i cili kje dielli i jetës së tij. Vazhdoi kështu me atë avaz, që siç binte lodra në Moskë ashtu kërcente ai në Tiranë. Ai u bashkue me Kongresin e Njizetë që kritikonte kultin e individit të Stalinit edhe kur u çveshën nga pushteti nji nga nji të gjithë udhëheqsat e partive komuniste të Europës Lindore. Por kur Hrushovi mbërrijti në Tiranë në vj. 1958 dhe aty në aeroport të Rinasit, mbas prezantimit të autoriteteve shqiptare ai tha si me tallje: Sikur të ishem në nji tjetër shtet e të paraqiteshin Hoxha, Shehu, Haxhia, Myftiu, me siguri do të hiqsha këpucët për me u falë në xhami, por tue e dijtë se jam në nji vend socialist, edhe se asht i vogël, do ta bëj nji kopshtë të lulzuem si shembull në botë. Kur i ndjeu kto fjalë, edhe pse të thanuna me tallje, Enveri e kuptoi se Hrushovi do të bante çishte e mundun për ta rrxue nga pushteti. Prandej filluen divergjencat me Moskën tue vu marrdhanjet me Kinën e Madhe të Mao Ce Dunit.
Por Kina, jo vetëm që ish tepër e madhe, por ishte shum ma e larmishme se Bashkimi Sovjetik. Nuk sundonte vetëm Mao Ce Duni, por ishin edhe Çu En Lai, Lin Shao Çi, e Ten Hsiao Pin. Paraqitej sikur secili prej tyne kish mbretninë e zonën e vet.
Me plakjen e Mao Ce Dunit duel në skenën kineze e bija e tij. Flitej se për nji flirt që ajo kish me nji emisar të Enver Hoxhës, Mao Ce Duni akordoi kredinë e madhe kineze me të cilën Shqipnia vuni bazat e saj të industrisë, panvarsisht se teknologjia ishte e vjetër. Ndërkaq, Kina pat nji bazë të sigurtë të Europë, si për propagandën ashtu edhe bazë ushtarake.
Në vj. 1965-66 në skenën politike kineze duel Lin Biao me Revolucionin Kultural.
Natyrisht, që gjatë ksaj kohe siç binte lodra në Pekin ashtu kërcente edhe Enver Hoxha në Tiranë. Nji revolucion kultural duhej bâ edhe në Shqipni.
Çashtja e institucioneve fetare qëndronte kështu:
Në vj. 1946 filloi nji sulm i rrebtë kundra Kishës Katolike, u banë shumë akuza për bashkpunim me okupatorin si edhe për rrximin e pushtetit popullor me dhunë. U sajue e u ndërthur gjetja e armëve të mshehura në kishë. Nën kto pretekste ndër vitet 1946-1947 e 1948 kleri katolik u zhduk me 2/3 e veta. U eliminue çdo institucion katolik dhe çdo veprimtari kulturore e sociale. Ajo 1/3 që mbeti u la për ti thanë popullit se Pushteti Popullor ishte i drejtë, por në të vërtetë ata që mbetën ishin pleq, të sëmundë e të tremun e pa mjete jetese. Prandaj zhdukja e Kishës Katolike të Veriut ishte po thuej e kryeme.
Kur Enver Hoxha u takue me Stalinin, ai i tërhoq vrejtjen për kto veprime të paligjshme: Kjo i shërben propagandës kapitaliste, prandaj duhet të bâjsh ligjin për lirinë e komuniteteve fetare; natyrisht nji ligj socialist shtërngues.
Ligji u bâ dhe liria e besimit hini në Kushtetutë. Për çudi, në bazë të ktij ligji e të Kushtetutës, Kisha Katolike erdh e ringjall aq shumë sidomos me nji prestigj të pabesueshëm në popull aq sa ngjalli inadin e madh në mendjen e sëmundë të Enver Hoxhës. Prandej tue u pështetë te eksperjenca e Revolucionit Kultural të Lin Biaos, ai më dt. 6 shkurt 1967 bani nji fjalim doktrinal para Konferencës torganizatave të Partisë së Tiranës ku çpalli: Pse, a ligjet tona do të na pengojnë ne që të shkatrrojmë të gjitha zakonet mbrapanike e besimet e kota fetare?!
Mbas ksaj çpallje pothuej në çdo rreth të vendit u krijuen shtabet e Rinisë të Revolucionit Kultural, zakonisht të udhëhequna nga antarë të Komitetit Qendror të Partisë Punës Shqipnisë. Nji valë e re tërbimi të papamë ndonjiherë përfshin të gjithë Shqipninë. Mbrenda nji muaji, jo vetëm Kisha Katolike, por edhe ajo Orthodokse e dy komunitete myslimane u shembën përfundimisht, minaret e xhamijave e kumbonaret e kishave tërhiqeshin nga traktorë të fuqishëm dhe rrxoheshin përdhé e vetëm ato që vendoste Shtabi u shëndrruen në tjetër përdorim. Për gjith vend thirreshin konferenca popullore ku njerzit e ndershëm u demaskojshin, u shajshin e kërcnoheshin, për gjith vend vendoseshin fletë-rrufetë të cilave u duhej dhanë përgjegja detyrimisht. Vetëm mbas nji muaji, kur ishte shkatrrue gjithçka, filluen të mblidhen kuvendet e popullit ku thohej se e gjith kjo punë nuk ishte e Partisë, por vullneti i rinisë e vullneti i popullit. Filluen nato kuvende me e skjarue popullin se nuk kishte Zot as fé se gjithshkafja ish kenë rrenë e mashtrim ose zakon mbrapanik i kotë e se tash e mbrapa të udhëhequn nga idealet e mësimet e Partisë do ta arrijshim jetën e lumtun që bjen socializmi.
Ajo jetë e lumtun nuk erdhi kurr, por erdh tue u bâ përditë e mâ e vështirë.
Nipçe, as ktu nuk mbaron ajo perjudhë e zezë, që ma vonë përfshini sferat tjera të kulturës e jetës shqiptare.
Nipçe, ti do ta dijsh se kam kalue njizetepesë vjet të jetës seme në burg e sidomos nga vj. 1974 e mbrapa, kur filloi e zhvillohej mbrenda grupit të bashkpuntorve të tij mâ të ngushtë, zhvillohej e ashpra luftë e trashigimit të pushtetit gjatë së cilës u elimunuen pa mëshirë nga njani tjetri Beqir Balluku e gjeneralat Koço Theodosi e Abdyl Këllezi, Hysni Kapo e Mehmet Shehu, Kadri Hazbiu e Feçorr Shehu, të gjithë pa përjashtim antarë tatij grupi terrorist që mbajti në pushtet Enver Hoxhën, derisa mbet i vetmi trashigimtar për vullnet të Nexhmijes, vetëm Ramiz Alia.
Gjatë kohës së burgut më ka ra me ndejë gjatë e me u rrfye në sekretin mâ të madh me bashkpuntorë tjerë të rangut të dytë, gjithmonë besnik e veprimtarë tatij grupi terrorist, dhe ata vetë mi kanë tregue në imtësi psehin e të gjitha ngjarjeve që ndodhën, ashtu si ndodhën.
Për shembull, pse u prishën marrdhanjet aq të përzemërta me Kinën? Sa kje gjallë Mao Ce Duni këtu u shpërndanë librat e kuq e kokardot e tij. Mbas vdekjes së Maos hypi në fuqi Ten Hsiao Pin i cili me sa duket e si thohej në nji intervistë me nji gazetar përendimor që e pëveti për Enver Hoxhën çë mendonte, ai iu përgjegj se: për mendimin e tij ishte ma i madhi skllavopronar gjatë historisë së njerzimit. Prandej tirani shqiptar urdhënoi këputjen urgjente të gjitha marrdhanjeve me Kinën. Se si u paraqitën arsye tjera, ato të gjitha janë maskime.
Zojushe Ebi Spahiu, besoj se deri diku ta plotsova dishirin që mâ shfaqe në letrën tuej. Më fal se nuk asht shkrue bukur, mbasi jam keq me sy, sepse më ka mbetë vetëm 10% e pamjes normale.
Në rasë se ke me pasë tjera pëvetje, për sa dij mund ti tregoj.
Turoj suksese në studime e në jetë.

t Zef Pllumi
Kuvendi Françeskan
Arra e Madhe
Shkodër-Shqipni
19/11/2006

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Traboini

*AT ZEF PËLLUMBI:“Shqipëria e pushtueme prej priftërinjve të huaj”* 

Qysh se erdh pasha turkqeli, edhe ipeshkvi jabanxhi
At Gjergj Fishta 

Ai rron për të treguar. Është ndër të fundmit e priftërinjve që dolën gjallë nga burgjet komuniste dhe megjithëse nuk i pëlqen mitet, ka diçka prej miti biblik nën lëkurën e tij. Në të njëjtin kuvend françeskan ku mësuesi i tij, Gjergj Fishta, kaloi ditët e fundit të jetës, prej një viti e gjysmë gjen at Zef Pëllumbin, dishepullin e Fishtës, françeskanin që doli nga burgu komunist në moshën 66-vjeçare dhe që, megjithëse tanimë 82 vjeç dhe në pension, vazhdon të lexojë (me ndihmën e një lupe), të shkruajë dhe të tregojë. Pas kujtimeve “Rrno për me tregue”, ka gati një libër tjetër me shënime, “Historia kurrë e shkrueme”, dhe parathënien e “Lahutës së Malcisë”, që do të ribotohet së shpejti. Kujdeset për kolanën e botimeve françeskane dhe është drejtor përgjegjës i revistës “Hylli i Dritës”, që rikthehet këtë vit. Nga funksionet kishtare ka hequr dorë, ndërkohë që në vitet ’90 ishte rektori Kishës Françeskane në Tiranë, të cilën e riorganizoi pas përmbysjes së diktaturës komuniste. Strehëza e tij kishtare në Shkodër i ngjan dhomës së një murgu; një shtrat me kryqin afër, dy karrige, një tavolinë e ngopur me libra dhe një sobë e vogël me dru mbi të cilën përkulet me duart e zgjatura at Zef Pëllumbi. I vetmi detaj që e prish përfytyrimin e një kleriku mesjetar, është celulari në qafën e françeskanit, që sikur i ka zënë vendin kryqit. Por ndryshe nga një murg, at Zef Pëllumbi nuk interesohet vetëm për fenë. Historia dhe numizmatika janë pasionet e tij. Një mendje e lirë, pa paragjykime dhe origjinale, at Zef Pëllumbi, ndryshe nga shumë klerikë shqiptarë, nuk heziton të shprehë hapur mendimet e tij në lidhje me një problem që ka nisur të alarmojë rrethet katolike të Shqipërisë, por që, sipas tij, duhet të alarmojë të gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare. Bëhet fjalë për vendimet më të fundit të Vatikanit që kanë sjellë në krye të Kishës Katolike Shqiptare pushtetin e klerikëve të huaj në vend të priftërinjve shqiptarë. Pa mënuar të kritikojë edhe Vatikanin, at Zef Pëllumbi thotë se përgjegjësinë kryesore për këtë “sundim të huaj të kishës”, sipas fjalëve të françeskanit, e ka qeveria shqiptare. Shumë kritik edhe ndaj shoqërisë shqiptare, at Zef Pëllumbi e akuzon atë si apatike dhe që nuk reagon siç duhet ndaj padrejtësive që i bëhen. Megjithëse ka pasur edhe një papë shqiptar dhe ka një traditë me udhëheqës shpirtërorë të shkëlqyer të klerit katolik shqiptar, që prej 15 vjetësh at Zef Pëllumbi ngre alarmin që besimtarët nuk po dëgjojnë më të flitet shqip nga udhëheqësit e tyre shpirtërorë, që për kapriço të Vatikanit, por edhe të shtetit shqiptar, janë zgjedhur të gjithë të huaj. Në intervistën për gazetën “Shekulli”, at Zef Pëllumbi rrëfen se pas një momenti të parë pozitiv në marrëdhëniet me Vatikanin pas përmbysjes së komunizmit, tanimë pushteti i kishës në Shqipëri është thuajse plotësisht në duart e klerikëve të huaj. 


Një prirje e çuditshme dhe e fortë e përqendrimit të pushtetit të Kishës Katolike Shqiptare në duart e klerikëve të huaj duket se është bërë shumë shqetësuese për komunitetin katolik në Shqipëri, por jo vetëm aty. Si e gjykoni këtë fakt si besimtar dhe si qytetar shqiptar? 

Në fakt, fetë e mëdha si kristianizmi e islamizmi janë internacionale, superkombëtare, fe të të gjitha kombeve. Duke qenë kështu, i pari i fesë mund të pranohet nga të gjitha kombet. Ama, fakti është kështu që fetë e çdo kombi përdorin elementin kombëtar. Historikisht papa është i përbotshëm, por i përbotshëm siç është, mund të jetë i të gjithë kombeve. Ne kemi pasur edhe një papë shqiptar, papa Klementi i 11-të. Megjithatë, kleri që punon në vende të tjera zgjidhet prej kombit, kur ky komb ka priftërinj dhe kishtarë të vet. Tani, për sa i përket pjesës së dytë të pyetjes mbi gjykimin tim për këtë problem, unë jam 80 vjeç dhe ne të vjetërve shumë punë të ju të rinjve nuk na pëlqejnë. Punët tona na janë dukur më të mira. Kanë qenë më të vështira, por prapë më të mira. Personalisht kjo që po ndodh nuk më pëlqen aspak, por nuk e çan njeri kryet për këtë mendimin tim.

Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, ju mund të ndikoni në opinionin publik...
Unë jam në moshë të thyer dhe mund të thonë “ky është i marrë”. Ama, kur ato që unë them nuk u pëlqejnë, më quajnë të marrë, kur u kanë pëlqyer thonë ky di shumë. Por tani që puna ka përfunduar, mendimi im ndoshta nuk zë vend. Ne jemi një popull që kemi kaluar një diktaturë shumë të vështirë. Por para kësaj diktature, përveç një periudhe shumë të shkurtër lirie, kemi kaluar një robëri 500-vjeçare. Në këtë mënyrë, ky popull është mësuar që edhe me i shtie opangën në gojë, nuk flet, as bërtet. Këtu nuk jam dakord unë me popullin tem. 

Pra, ju mendoni se duhet të ketë një reagim publik ndaj këtij problemi, nga komuniteti katolik apo tjetër, gjë që nuk ka ndodhur...
Reagim duhet të ketë patjetër, por jo vetëm nga komuniteti katolik. E di si është puna: ne themi “vetëm dora jote di ku me të krue”. Një i huaj nuk e di ku i dhemb shqiptarit. Kleriku i huaj do një jetë të tanë që të bëhet shqiptar dhe nuk di a mbërrin. 

Kjo gjendje, megjithatë nuk është krijuar papritur, ka pasur një ecuri derisa ka mbërritur në pikën kur është mbushur kupa, apo jo?

Kupa është mbush ka herë e ka mot. Në don ta dish, kleri katolik ka dalë nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës që për nga egërsia ia ka kaluar edhe komunizmit të Stalinit. Gjin Marku më ka treguar në burg se ka qenë përkthyesi i parë në takimin e Enver Hoxhës me Stalinin. Stalini madje e ka pyetur Enver Hoxhën: Çfarë keni me klerin katolik? A keni bërë ndonjë ligj për komunitetet fetare? Ju duhet të bëni një ligj për komunitetet fetare, bëni disa nene dhe në bazë të tyre mund t’i kapni e t’i arrestoni, por jo me marrë me i arrestua dhe pushkatua kot, se ju jeni në kufi me Perëndimin, i cili sheh e dëgjon. Ju kështu jeni duke i bërë një propagandë të keqe komunizmit në botë duke persekutua klerin katolik. Prej komunizmit të Enver Hoxhës Kisha Katolike ka dalë vetëm me 27 priftërinj të plakur. Unë kam qenë më i riu që isha 66 vjeç dhe Dom Simon Jubani. Prandaj ky ishte një kler i lodhur që kërkonte ndihmën e të huajve, sepse siç thashë këto besimet kryesore janë internacionale. Megjithatë, ne kërkuam ndihmën e të huajve, por jo sundimin e tyre. 

Mendoni se ka një sundim të të huajve në kishën katolike...
Me sundim dua të them se ata kanë pushtetin. Se dihet që në të gjithë botën, njerëz të mirë e të këqij luftojnë për para, për pushtet (që sjell para) dhe ka një pjesë edhe për femra...

Ky problem mos shihet ndoshta me syze patriotizmi apo atdhetarie...
Jo, jo. Ne jemi fetarë, por megjithëse kristianizmi apo islamizmi janë fe internacionale, secili popull ka dijet, zakonet dhe të metat e veta. Këto më mirë i di ai që është vendas se i ardhuri, prandaj nuk i bëhet kurrë një shërbim më i mirë fesë prej të huajit sesa prej popullit të vet. Sepse feja është fjala. Kur fjala nuk flitet e kjartë, kur nuk flitet si flet populli, atëherë populli nuk e kupton. Të jesh filozof sa të duash, kur flet një gjuhë tjetër, asgjë nuk përçohet në popull. U bënë tash 15 vjet që ky popull nuk ka dëgjuar të flitet prej klerit katolik fjala shqip. Kemi folur ne të vjetrit aq sa kemi folur. Dhe tani ka ardhur të na flasin këta të huajt. 

A ka në të vërtetë klerikë shqiptarë të përgatitur për të drejtuar kishën?

Pas 15 vjetësh ka më shumë se 30 priftërinj shqiptarë dhe di që këta priftërinj shqiptarë janë të arsimuar dhe shumë të përgatitur. Megjithatë, asnjëri prej tyre nuk ka asnjë pozicion në hierarkinë kishtare. 

Po priftërinj të huaj sa janë?
Tani, numër të saktë unë nuk kam, por e di që më shumë se gjysma e klerit katolik në Shqipëri janë të huaj. Por nuk janë vetëm priftërinj. Ka edhe shumë murgesha të huaja, kryesisht nga Italia, që kanë ardhur në Shqipëri. Se si kanë ardhë, se pse kanë ardhë e ç’ka kanë ardhë të bajnë ato, hala nuk e kam marrë vesh prej 15 vjetësh. Megjithatë, në Shqipëri ka shumë klerikë të përgatitur dhe të aftë për të qenë në pozicione drejtimi në hierarkinë e kishës katolike shqiptare. 

Ideja e një shërbimi të mirë fetar është e lidhur domosdoshmërisht me një shërbim kombëtar?

Kombi dhe ideja kombëtare është mbajtur prej klerit katolik, duke filluar nga Gjon Buzuku siç tregojnë dokumentet, imzot Pjetër Budi, imzot Bogdani, imzot Kazazi, të cilët që në kohën e Turqisë dhe robërisë, kur shqiptarët filluan të lënë besimin katolik kristian e u bënë myslimanë. Klerikët katolikë, duke mbajtur gjuhën, kanë mbajtur kombin, kanë mbajtur edhe fenë. Ata janë interesuar kryesisht për fe. Por duhet të dish se feja në atë kohë ishte shumë më emocionante se sa kombi. Ideja kombëtare ka lindur më vonë. E megjithatë klerikët mbajtën edhe idenë e kombit. 

Pra, ka pasur një ndjeshmëri kombëtare qysh herët në radhët e klerikëve katolikë. Po tani?
Tani popujt i përfaqëson shteti. Fatet e kombit përcaktohen nga shteti.

A këshillohet Vatikani me palën shqiptare, domethënë me shtetin shqiptar, për zgjedhjen e arqipeshkve? 
Nuk e di a e çan kryet Vatikani për klerin shqiptar. Unë nuk kam marrëdhënie me Vatikanin. Një herë të vetme kam komunikuar me papën Gjon Pali i Dytë me anë të një letre dhe zëri im në të vërtetë u dëgjua. Për të tjera herë, mua nuk më ka pyetur kush. Por për një gjë jam i sigurt, që Vatikani luan politikën e të gjitha vendeve të botës dhe nuk mund të vendosë një udhëheqës shpirtëror pa pyetur autoritetet shtetërore, edhe komuniste në qofshin ato. Vatikani merr pëlqimin e tyre për drejtuesit e propozuar. Nuk ka kurrfarë dyshimi pra që fajin kryesor e ka qeveria. Kjo është vepër e qeverisë shqiptare. 

Por në fakt thuhet që feja me shtetin janë të ndara...
Por kjo është e vërtetë që janë të ndara, por politika e Vatikanit është e tillë që nuk e kundërshton shtetin. Doktrina fetare dhe politika e Vatikanit janë dy çaste të ndara. 

A mendoni se problemi i përkatësisë kombëtare të klerit e tejkalon sferën e besimit katolik, duke u bërë një problem për shoqërinë?
Ata thirren udhëheqës shpirtërorë. Dhe udhëheqës shpirtërorë nuk janë vetëm priftërinjtë, por edhe ipekshvijtë Por besimtarët tek të cilët ushtrohet ndikimi i tyre, janë pjesë e kombit dhe kombi shqiptar është një komb i veçantë. Zakonisht kombe të tjera janë ose të një besimi, siç është në Greqi ose në vende të tjera perëndimore, ku është kristianizmi. Ndërsa në Shqipëri kombi është një ndërtesë me katër mure, ku një mur është katolicizmi, muri më i lartë e më i madh është islamizmi dhe tjetri është ortodoksia shqiptare. Faqata është shteti shqiptar. Pra, a është çështje shoqërore a është çështje shtetërore, kjo mendoj se i përket shtetit e shoqërisë e gjithkujt. 

Si shpjegohet fakti që nuk ka pasur reagime ndaj këtij problemi as nga komuniteti katolik? Apo ndoshta njerëzit po i largohen besimit, të paktën atij të angazhuar...

Jo. Ankesa të ndryshme edhe mua më kanë mbërritur. Njerëzit nuk janë dakord me këtë që po ndodh. Njerëzit gjithashtu besojnë. Por ne jemi një popull i shtypur dhe durojmë aty ku nuk durohet. Shqetësimi më i madh për besimtarët është se klerikët e huaj nuk dinë të flasin shqip. Populli do t’i flitet shqip dhe jo me një shqipe më zi se kinezët. Sepse siç thotë ungjilli, e para ishte fjala. Fjala është gjëja kryesore. 

A mendoni se fakti që emërohen kaq shumë klerikë të huaj në hierarkinë e Kishës Katolike Shqiptare tregon një shpërfillje të Vatikanit ndaj klerit katolik shqiptar?

Vatikani ka për të mbikëqyrur tërë botën dhe 500 mijë katolikë shqiptarë për Vatikanin nuk janë as një hundë burrnut. Shqipëria për Vatikanin është shumë e vogël. Por nuk mund të them se është shpërfillje. Jo pse kam frikë, se unë tashti në prag të jetës tjetër jam. Por është puna që unë më tepër se shpërfillje, mendoj se është mungesë informacioni, nuk ka një informacion të saktë. Ne shqiptarët nuk e kemi zakon të shkruajmë. Të huaj bëjnë vaki e shkruajnë. 

Pse kush duhet ta japë këtë informacion?
Gjithkush ka përgjegjësi për dhënien e informacionit. Ne shqiptarët kemi një shprehje: në qoftë se nuk qan fëmija, nëna nuk i jep gji. Ky informacion duhet t’i shkojë Vatikanit nga Shqipëria. Unë vetë, vetëm një herë i kam shkruar Vatikanit në kohën e Gjon Palit të Dytë, letër e cila mori përgjigje pozitive prej tij dhe nuk kam shkruar më. Më e keqja është se ne nuk merremi me shkrime dhe lexime. 

Prirja e fillimit, pra ajo e viteve ’90, duket se ka qenë e ndryshme. Pra pati një lloj vlerësimi, edhe nga Vatikani, të klerikëve shqiptarë, atyre që kishin kaluar persekutimet e burgjet e diktaturës komuniste. Ky ishte vetëm momenti i parë?

Po është e vërtetë që në kohën e Gjon Palit të Dytë u vendosën disa ipeshkvi shqiptarë si ai i Shkodrës, Palit, Vikarit dhe i Tiranës. Pas këtij momenti të parë pozitiv, ka pasur një rënie nga viti një vit deri në këtë moment të dytë, kur Kishën Katolike e sundojnë klerikët e huaj. 

Si mendon se duhet zgjidhur kjo situatë, kur tendenca e dominimit të Kishës Katolike nga klerikët e huaj është e qartë

Nuk di. Populli duhet të dijë si të veprojë. Unë tani i kam kaluar të tetëdhjetat dhe...

Ndiheni i pafuqishëm për të bërë diçka?
Jo, e di si është puna. Unë 80 vjetët e jetës sime nuk munda t’i përmirësoj konditat as popullit tim, as vetes sime. Kur nuk kam qenë për vete, as për popullin natyrisht. Ata që kanë në dorë fatet e popujve, ata duhet të mendojnë. 

Nga poema satirike “Kur pata qenë pa Papë”, e Gjergj Fishtës

“Un’rektor e profesor,
Sakristan e bahçevan
T’gjith shqiptar i zgjodha.

Mbasi ndreqa kto punë t’mbara,
Jezuitt t’i vuna para
Me kamxhik në dorë.

T’u dhashë det e t’u dhashë mal,
N’kolegjë t’tyne një spital
Bana për malsorë.

At’herë kapa nji dajak
M’fretën t’huej e t’gjith vandak
T’i hodha andej detin

Edhe motrat Salejzane
T’i flakrova nt’okë taljane
Me gjith Dom Gjon t’shkretin.

As nuk çava shum’pallavra
Me murgesha qi bajnë havra,
Ndejë ndër shpia t’veta

----------


## Traboini

At Zef Pllumi - Një emër që na nderon

nga Aleksandër Meksi

Në kohën tonë kanë parë dritën e shtypit sprova të shumta për të kërkuar të vërtetat e fshehura apo të “harruara” gjatë 50 viteve të shkuara, historinë, ngjarje dhe njerëz të cilët “bënë historinë” gjatë një periudhe jo të vogël, nga pavarësia deri para Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Duhet pranuar se janë hapur dritare të shumta për ta parë këtë periudhë, deri dje të ndaluar, kur shqiptarët treguan se ishin dhe evropianë, dhe të ditur, dhe të aftë për të ndryshuar vendin dhe njerëzit në rrugën e gjatë nga Anadolli në Evropë (në kuptimin figurativ), nga autokracia në demokraci, nga krahinalizmi dhe klientelizmi fisnor në meritokraci, nga prapambetja në qytetërim. Sigurisht, jo çdo libër që botohet, apo çdo gjykim i shprehur është i drejtë e i përkryer, rëndësi ka që po flitet e po shkruhet për atë periudhë. Është koha ajo, që si gjithnjë, do të gjykojë me drejtësi të kaluarën. Kjo rrugë duhet të ndiqet me më shumë dije e me më pak paragjykime, në mënyrë më të organizuar e shkencore, me më pak diletantizëm dhe kryesisht, duke u bazuar në dokumentacionin historik. Nuk mund të mos vërej se nga institutet shkencore dhe studiues individualë nuk ka interesim për këtë periudhë, nuk jepen tema nga kjo periudhë e me këtë problematikë, për kërkime reale apo dhe për mbrojtje doktorature, në mënyrë që dhe këto kërkime të kenë të drejtën e “qytetarisë”, si shumë të tjera që jepeshin deri dje (madje dhe kur ishin fiktive), por që vazhdojnë të konsiderohen edhe sot. Pra vazhdohet ende me metodat e deridjeshme arkaike e të superuara. Gjatë diktaturës vuajtën dhe u persekutuan, u vranë, vdiqën burgjeve dhe u internuan shumë njerëz. Shumë. Një numër i pamasë për një popull të vogël. Ndër ta një grup më vete, që i qëndroi dhunës me dinjitet dhe stoicizëm, ishin të përndjekurit për shkak të besimit në Zot, shërbenjës të fesë e besimtarë, të cilët refuzuan t’i bien mohit fesë së tyre, Perëndisë së tyre. Fillimisht ata u përndoqën menjëherë pas luftës, por më mizorisht pas vitit të mbrapsht 1967. 

Një vend nderi ndër ta zë At Zef Pllumi, i cili, siç thotë në veprën e tij, rron që të na tregojë, por jo për vete, si shumëkush, por për të tjerët, sepse e di fort mirë se po të harrohet, marrëzia e komunistëve rrezikon të përsëritet. Ai, si shumë klerikë të tjerë që dolën gjallë nga ferri i Enverit të parë, nuk kërkoi asgjë nga demokracia, po vazhdoi punën e vet si bari i grigjës së Perëndisë sepse, e kuptoi se përpara duhej ba njeriu e pastaj Shqipëria e demokracia. Ata nuk i shikon tribunave, ata nuk japin intervista, ata vuajnë me vuajtjet e njerëzve, gëzohen me gëzimet e tyre dhe festojnë bashkë me ta.
At Zefi është i fundmi ndër etërit e vërtetë të kishës katolike shqiptare, të një brezi i cili qysh me krijimin e shtetit shqiptar, ashtu si dhe më përpara, punoi pa u kursye për një Shqipëri të mirë e të përparuar, është i fundmi i një race edhe më e rrallë sot se dje, por që sigurisht do të rikrijohet, nën mësimet e duke ndjek rrugën e atyre që i mbijetuan “në besim” dhunës absurde të deridjeshme. At Zef Pllumi ishte konseguent në bindjet e veta, por jo me kryeneçësi arbërore. Bindjet e tija nuk i tradhtoi e nuk i mohoi, e për këtë e pësoi dhe mbajti mbi shpinë, si i pari i fesë së vet, kryqin e rëndë dhe pranoi martirin. Ai nuk u bë as tregtar flamujsh, as kameleon e as i pa princip, por i mbeti besnik Krishtit Zot. Padër Zefi, bashkë me shokët e tij në fe, dha një kontribut të çmueshëm në ringritjen e kishës katolike, të shkallmueme në gjithë shfaqjet e saj materiale, por jo në zemrat e besimin e njerëzve. Në këto vite të vështira, nën robën e thjeshtë të françeskanit, ai ka mbetur i njëjtë, duke mbajt mbi supe peshën e rëndë të viteve dhe mundimeve. Sjellja e tij, qëndrimi dhe zëri i tij rrezatojnë urtësi e humanizëm, besim tek ai dhe respekt për besimin e tij. Atë nuk e gjen asnjëherë vetëm, por të rrethuar nga besimtarë e nevojtarë, nga miq e nxënës. Dhe prej tij gjithnjë ke çfarë mëson, jo vetëm për besimin e tij.
Zef Pllumi shquhet ndër ne jo vetëm për mendimin e tij, por dhe për kontributin në kulturën shqiptare. Ai ka lindur në vitin 1924 në Malin e Rencit (Lezhë). Në vitin 1931 hyn në kolegjin françeskan të Shkodrës, ku ndjek ciklin e arsimimit klasik me mësues personalitetet e shquara të kulturës kombëtare si At Gjergj Fishta, Pater Anton Harapi, At Gjon Shllaku e të tjerë ku, veç të tjerash, përvetëson dhe mjaft gjuhë të huaja. Gjatë viteve 1943-1944 është bashkëpunëtori më i ri i revistës “Hylli i Dritës” dhe sekretar personal i Pater Anton Harapit. Në fund të vitit 1946 arrestohet dhe dënohet me tre vjet burg, të cilat i vuan në kampet famëkeqe të Bedenit dhe Orman- Pojanit. Në vitin 1956 shugurohet meshtar dhe për 12 vite shërben si meshtar Dukagjinit me qendër në Shosh. Në vitin 1967 arrestohet dhe për 23 vite vuan dënimin në burgje dhe kampe të ndryshme. Me ardhjen e demokracisë rifillon meshtarinë tek Kisha e Shna Nout në Tiranë (25 Dhjetor 1990). Prej atëherë nuk pushon dhe pasioni i dikurshëm për dijen dhe kulturën. Nga viti 1993 deri 1997 rinxjerr revistën “Hylli i Dritës”, e cila pas një ndërprerjeje ka dalë dhe këtë vit. Janë gjithashtu këto vite kohë e një veprimtarie krijuese për At Zefin. Ai shkruan dhe boton trilogjinë “Rrno vetëm me tregue”, vëllimet “Françeskanët e mëdhenj”, “Frati i Pashallarëve Bushatli, Erazmo Balneo”, “Ut heri diçebamus- siç i thonim dje”, ndërkohë, me gjithë moshën e thyer e vështirësitë e shikimit, i ndihmuar nga nxënësit e vet, po punon për libra të tjera. Një ndër nismat e tij me vlerë të pamasë është dhe ribotimi i kolanës së plotë të veprave të etërve françeskanë, të zhdukura barbarisht nga qarkullimi dhe nga raftet e bibliotekave. Një krijimtari e frymëzuar dhe me vlera të mëdha që intelektualë të shquar, pjesëtarë të klerit katolik bënë në vitet 20-30 të shekullit të kaluar, për të krijuar Shqipërinë e qytetëruar. Njëkohësisht, kjo tregon se çka është me vlerë nuk humb por mbetet, ndërsa ne duhet t’ju përulemi atyre me respekt.
Në këto vite, At Zef Pllumi ka dhënë ndihmesën e tij edhe në fushën e arsimimit të rinisë. Falë ndërhyrjes dhe e këmbënguljes së tij, është bërë e mundur që gati 150 të rinj të dërgohen për studime të larta jashtë vendit. Ishte ndërhyrja e tij që mundësoi hapjen së shpejti të shkollës së mesme austriake në Shkodër.

Për të kuptuar shpirtin human të At Zef Pllumit po sjell një ndodhi personale me të. Pas një bisede të përzemërt, që zgjati 2-3 orë, ku folëm gjerë e gjatë për probleme tonat, nga politika tek shkenca, nga e djeshmja tek e sotmja, për botime dhe interesa në këto fusha, shkëmbyem libra dhe u ndamë duke shtrënguar duart. Për një çast ai kujtohet dhe më pyet: “A keni pas të bani me Gabriel Meksin?” Po i thashë unë, jam djali i tij. Ai më shtrëngoi dhe një herë dorën dhe më tregoi një episod nga provimi i tij i matures në lëndën e historisë. Kur nxënës Zefi filloi të përgjigjet, një nga mësuesit i ndërhyn duke i bërë vërejtje për opinionin e shprehur. Im atë, i pranishëm si përfaqësues i Ministrisë së Arsimit atë vit në Shkodër, ndërhyn duke e marrë në mbrojtje me fjalët: Këto përgjigje janë për mua, djali le të vazhdojë. Nxënësi i atëhershëm, Zef Pllumi, mori në mature notat më të larta dhe sot 60 vjet e kusur mbante mend përkrahjen që pati nga dikush, që nuk njihte më parë dhe që nuk e takoi më kurrë. Mirënjohje kjo, e pa interes, mjaft e rrallë ndër shqiptarët e sotëm, por jo për njerëz me zemër të madhe si Padër Zef Pllumi.
Jeta dhe veprimtaria e At Zef Pllumit gjer më sot, në dobi të njerëzve dhe për të mirën e kombit, tregon qartë personalitetin shumëplanësh të tij si njeri që i kapërceu me dinjitet provat e vështira që jeta i kishte rezervuar, si një figurë e shquar e katolicizmit shqiptar, si njeri i shquar i kulturës shqiptare. Emri i tij, puna e tij, janë një nder për kombin shqiptar dhe është detyra e jonë ta shprehim këtë dhe e atyre që janë të ngarkuar, për t’ia dhënë këtë cilësim.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## puroshkodran

> Kur pata qenë pa Papë,


  :sarkastik:   :Pikepyetja:  :Pikepyetja: 

*Kur pata kene ba Pape*

Sonte vetë kam pasë nji kllapë
Kam pa nandërr se mbanë Papë
Fajn ia vë nji miku

Nji ky miku më pat thirrë
Dje mbasdite me pi birrë
Nhije tgjanë tnji fiku

Diku veç ndoj gotë ma tepër
Piva vetë, qi mendja lepër
Mue mkje ba gjith natën

Si kje puna nuk po di
Veç po u tham si Papë i ri
Kam sjellë nandërr patën

Mbasi cilsat ndorë i mora
Kardinala e mosinjora
Un ti la mbas dore

E tfillova me sundue
Tuj bekue e tuj mallkue
Veshë me petka bore

Se shka tzit nat andërr bana
Mue ndër mend spo mbinë të tana
I kam qitë nharresë

Veç nji punë po mbjen ndër mend:
Si Shqipnin ta vuna nmend
Porsi i parë i Fés

Bana i ligjë un pikë ma sparit
Qi ipeshvijt tjenë rod shqiptarit
Anë e kand nShqipni

E pse mue  shndritun me rreze
Shum mu dukën shtatë dioçeze
Mdy pllambë vend Gegni

Ndioçez tLezhës un bana i vizë
Edhe i bana i kryq nkurriz
Tuj ia pshtetë Nënshatit

Pukë e Iballë, Kthellë, Selitë
I bashkova me Mirditë
Nën sundim tabatit -

Mandej lshova i mallkim trandë
- Gur e dhé, bana ma trandë 
Mt'gjith njata ipeshkvij

Qi tue rrue petlla nShqipni
Biba tpjekme mish jahni
Pata e pulastrij

Shkruejn çarkorët ngjuhë të huej
Si asht dishiri i sdi se i kuje
Nfyt kti i dredhsha lakun!

E jo ngjuhë tambël tshqiptarëve
Tcilt për besë e Fe të Parëve
Rrkaje kanë derdhun gjakun

- Zot tu kenun Krishti i lum
tana gjuhët ka dijt kotrum
Me gjith nduer kuvendit

Po, po popullit tIsraelit
Fole si ka ngjuhë tSchiapparellit
Veç në gjuhë të vendit 

Atëherë un, për tu shtie mnerën
Do meshtarve, qi të mjerën
Kishe dugajë e kan:

Qi, për tmbushë ma mirë kuletën
Nuk kan turp me shitun veten
Ndër shkje e ndër taljan

Katër priftën mfik i vara;
Dymbdhetë tjerë jashtë kishe i nxora;
Tridhetë lashë pa meshë

E tue dijt se faj i ksajë pune
Rrjedht pse shkollë thuej kta zune
Un ta çova peshë

Edhe atje kah Kisha e Madhe
Ndër do megje e do livadhe
Tngrefa nji kolegj

Qi ta mbusha me xhakona
Të gjith zgjedhë prej fisesh tona
Nmsim aty me i rregjë

Por nShqipni pse nji meshtar
Po se prift, do tjet shqiptar  
Shqiptar, po, pa dredha

Un rektor e profesor
Sakristan e baçevan
Tgjith shqiptarë i zgjodha

Mbasi ndreqa kto punë tmbara
Jezuitët ti vuna para
Me kamxhik në dorë

Tu dhashë det e tu dhashë mal
Nkolegj ttyne nji spital
Bana për malsorë

Atëherë kapa nji dajak
Mfretën thuej e tgjith vandak
Ti hodha andej detin

Edhe motrat salezjane
Ti flakrova ntokë taljane
Me gjith Dom Gjon tshkretin

As nuk çava shum pallavra
Me mungesha qi bajnë havra
Nëper shpia tveta

Trejat tgjitha i shartova
Due me thanun se i martova
Plakat dheut i treta

E nuk di se çtzit e motit
Kjeshë tue ba mkët tokë tKastriotit
Tmajkesh gjatë kllapin;

Por kur bana me kapë plumin
Nji dreq minit ma xuer gjumin:
Mtokë ma lshoi Papnin!

----------


## puroshkodran

*Rrno vetëm për me tregue- At Zef Pllumi

Shtylla në oborr të Pilatit*

Dr. Paulin Pali, jurist. Ishte nji emën i ndigjuem për mirë, në tê mbështeteshin shpresat e shumkuj prej atyne intelektualeve që thurshin plane të bukura për të ardhmen e atdheut. E takova për të dytën herë aty ku nuk duhej. 

Nën shkallë ishte ËC-ja alaturka; ngjitun hamamxhiku i vogël: të dyjave u kishin hjekë dyert për ti kontrollue polici edhe prej së largu. Aty në hamamxhikun e vogël ishte nji burrë i gjatë, i madh, me nji mjekër të zezë deri në gjoks. Kambët e zbathuna të shterngueme në zinxhirë kali me dry e të kapuna në murin mbrapa me nji hallkë, duerët të lidhuna para. 

- Kush je ti? - ndigjova zanin e tij, ndersa po i avitesha WC-së. Ai e persriti nen zâ emnin që i thashë. 

- A të njofun ty?...

Vetëm kaq se pjesen tjeter e zuni zani i eger i gardjanit që bertiti prej së largu: Paulin... Paulin, he derr as aty nuk rrin urtë, - dhe e mbylli frazen me nji të shame të turpshme. Gjithë natën e gjatë e kalova i varun aty natê pjeshkë, mes oborrit të vogël në cegmen e Dhetorit. Sytë i drejtoshem te ai burri në hamarnxhikun e vogël: A ishte ky Paulini?.. Për bishtin e shkurtë të trumës, aty pranë derës, nji tjetër i lidhun kambësh, në nji pozicion që as nuk rrinte drejt në kambë, as i ulur kacuk. Kushedi sa kohë ishte i lidhun ashtu sepse lëshonte ulurima të tmerrshme, kishte kalue nga mendja dhe fliste fjalë të ndyta papushim. Mâ vonë e mora vesht se ai ishte Taipi. Perbrí meje disa tjerë largas njeni-tjetrit të shtrimë përtokë, të mbledhun palmuç të mbluem me nga nji batanije leckë; ndërsa, përballë me fëtyrë të sjellun nga muri kater tjerë, në kambë drejt qiri, të mbuluem me batanije leckë. Në atê heshtje nate të tronditej kryet nga hapat e randë të rojes që sillej aty me automatik ngrehë, dhe të gjamave, pshertimave e ulurimave tatyne që vuejshin natê oborr dhe të disa tjerëve që nuk shiheshin se ku ishin. 

O Zot i madh, - thashe me vedi, - a thue ndoshta kam deke e gjindem natê ferrin real, ku nuk ka tjeter, por vajë e kërcllim dhambësh? Natê moment mund ishte ora 1 mbas mesnate; po zbrisnin nga pvetjet apo torturat nji tjeter të mjerë. Kadale e ulnin shkallëve; rojet kqyren pjeshkën ku ishem i varun un, njani kthej vrap përpjetë, mandej zbriti. Atëherë të mjerin tjetër e lidhën afër WC- së ndër parmakët e shkallëve. E kishin sakatue. Gjithë naten gjimonte ndersa roja i avitej e kercnonte dhe e shante me fjalët mâ të ndytat. Atê natë nuk pat asnji krismë automatiku. 

Në mëngjes herët filloi radha për WC. Rojet u shtuan ndër të gjitha anët. Para orës 7 ra qetsi, mandej u ndrruen rojet. Kah ora 10 erdhën e më zgjidhen nga pjeshka. Kur kalova nga WC-ja përsri ai Paulini aty në hamamxhik, ndërsa ai i varuni ndër parmakët e shkallëve nuk ishte mâ i zoti me lshue kurrfare zani. Në krye të shkallve ishte nji salon, i cili shërbente për hymjen ndër kater dyer. Ndeja aty në kambë. Përballë meje ishin dy persona të lidhun, Cin Lezha dhe nji tjeter që nuk e njofta. 

Vazhdoi nji heshtje ndersa ai sillej rrotull nëpër dhomë. 

- Nuk don të flasësh?...

- Po shka të flas? 

- Fol këtu, na trego përse të kemi arrestuar? 

- Pse më keni arrestue, këtë e dini ju; un nuk dij gjâ, duhet të ma thoni ju mue. 

- Si nuk ditke gjë? Kujt i thua ti? Mblidhe mendjen e fol! 

-Po shka të flas? Ti më pvet shka don e un të përgjigjem. 

- Ti të më përgjigjesh mua? Mejtohu mirë se këtu para meje kanë vdekur burra më të fortë se ti. - Fol, ja këtu nxirre qumshtin e mëmës ose përndryshe vdiqe. Fol!...Fol!... 

- Nuk dij shka me folë. 

- Nuk din ti ë? 

Kapi shufren e hekurit me të cilen shprishte zjarmin e sobës së ndezun dhe me të mu versul mbi shpatulla, shpinë, kofshë e kambë. E vetmja fjale që thonte: Fol! Këtu nxirre qumshtin e mëmës! 

Un nuk kishem shka me folë. Mbasi u lodh ai, edhe un ishem i dermuem, thirri kapterin dhe i tha: Merre. Kur më zbriti në oborr ajo pjeshka ishte e zanun, sepse kishin varë nji tjeter, atê që e kishin lanë ndër parmakët e shkallëve, e kështu mue më varen aty përballë WC-së e hamamxhikut. Paulini aty. Kqyrshim vazhdimisht shoqishojnë. Por gardjani sillej aty afer e nuk mund folej. Në murin e WC-së ishin shumë shkrime, pothuej të gjithë emna e data të grryeme në mur me prangat e duerve. Ajo që më mbeti e ngulun në mendje kje: 

Un Dom Vlash Muçaj këtu më 22 korrik piva urinen time për mos me dekë etjet. 

U tmerrova. 

A thua njeriu arrin deri aty, ma keq se kafsha? O Zot, mos na provo! 



Mbasdite, mbasi filloi me u errë, erdhën e më muerën përsëri. Po ajo zyrë e ngroftë, po ai oficer elegant, me çizme të lustrueme. Po ajo pritje e bukur. 

-U mejtove? Sigurisht që je mejtuar. Je djalë me shkollë dhe inteligjent. Nuk do ta marrësh veten në qafë. Fol, çke për të thënë? 

Heshtje. 

-Jo ti nuk don të flasësh, por të bëj unë tani, të bej atë që sta ka bërë kush, por më mirë fol! Fol! 

-Po më pvet zotni major mbi shka të flas... 

-Ëë!...derr i derrit nuk flet ti! Ja, qumshtin e mëmës hidhe këtu! Qumshtin e mëmes!... -dhe filloi me shputa kresë, mandej me grushta, më shtyni, më përplasi përtokë, mu vërsul me shtjelma me ato çizme luster. Shtjelma në brí, në kambë, në shpinë, në krye e në fëtyrë deri që më shpërthei gjaku. Kur pa gjakun u ndal. Shkoi te radioja e vuni te nji stacion: ndigjoheshin kangë Këshndellash. Ai iu avit dritares dhe kqyrte kush po kalonte. Hapi xhamat. Poshte ndiehej nji zâ femne. 

-Nuk mund të pres shumë, se asht ftohtë. 

-Pa eja mbas nji ore se jam shumë i zënë dhe nuk mund ta lë punën. 

Ashtu i shtrimë siç ishem i kapa mirë fjalët dhe u ngushllova se dikur edhe urrejtja do të kish mbarim. Kur mbylli dritaren hapi derën dhe thirri nji aspirant që ishte dikund andej. 

- Mbushja mendjen këtij të flasë, mund merreni vesh si shkodranë që jini, dhe ai duel jashtë. 

Ai aspiranti (D.L.) emnin ma dijte dhe më pveti çfarë shkolle kishëm bâ. Kur un i thashë për filozofi etj. ai mu kthye: 

- Ju doni të na shitni neve filozofi. Po na filozofinë e kemi bâ në mal. A e sheh un nuk dij me shkrue e me këndue, ama filozofine e dij njiqind herë mâ mirë se ti me shkollë: un jam nji aspirant që ngrohem te soba e ti aty i lamë me gjak. Çohu! 

-Filloi të flasë apo jo? 

- Jo, - u përgjegj aspiranti. 

- Atëherë ndrrojmë filmin. 

Dhe kur tha kështu muer nji aparat të vjeter telefonik. Dy telat mi lidhi ndër veshë mandej aspiranti filloi të sjellë manovelën. O Zot i madh! Korrent elektrik: nji korrent që të therte me mija, miljona, miljarda gjylpana në kokë e gjithkund në të tanë trupin. Dridhje çuditërisht të tmerrshme, ndërsa oficeri i naltë sillej si bishë nëpër dhomë. Fol!...fol!... qumshtin e mëmës!... Fol qumshtin e mëmës Nuk mund tham me siguri se sa zgjati ky operacion i tmerrshëm, ndoshta nji ore, atëherë mendoj se kjo ora mâ e gjatë e gjithë jetës sime. Nuk mujshem me folë, por nato momente kje e para herë që iu luta Zotit me ma të madhen përkushti: 

O Zot, ma merr jetën, më shpëto!

Mandej erdhën dy roje, mi shtinë krahët e më zbritën noborrin e vogël e aty te pjeshka më varen. Nuk shifshem kurrgjâ përreth nat terrinë. Ajri i hollë i cigrimtë i dhetorit sikur më bani mirë. Fillova të ndigjoj, fillova të shoh edhe në terr. Këqyra në hamamxhik. Paulini nuk ishte aty, ai burri po te truma bishtëshkurtë te dera. Tjerë njerëz noborr, të shtrimë palmuç e të mbuluem me lecka. Dikush në kambë pranë murit. Kishte pasë arsye ai oficer Nesti që i tha aspirantit: Dërgoje të pushojë e të mejtohet. Pushim i çuditshëm, i varun në nji pjeshkë! Por kishte keq e mâ keq.

----------


## OROSHI

Hahahahah qa kam qesh me vargjet e pater Gjergjit,asht shum i madh per zoten!

At Zef Pllumi mbetet nder ma te medhanj fraten te Shqipnis!
Kam lexu "rrno vetem me tregue",e kam lexu me nji fryme!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## puroshkodran

*Si e njoha At Zef Pllumin

Intervista me Ismail Kadarenë* 

shekulli

Shkrimtari Ismail Kadare rrëfen pengun e tij të madh mbi faktin se e pat njohur shumë vonë prelatin e fundit të françeskaneve At. Zef Pllumi. Kanë kaluar dy vjet nga vdekja e tij, një përvjetor që kaloi pa ndonjë jehonë ndër qarqe akademike dhe kulturore. 


Në intervistë shkrimtari Ismail Kadare dëshmon se si pater Zefi i kishte tejkaluar kufijtë e të qenit vetëm prift por njëkohshëm ishte edhe dëshmitari më i denje i gjithë atij brezi martirësh që u flijuan për besim dhe për mendimin e lirë, nën regjimin e ashpër komunist. "Unë kam një peng mbi at Zef Pllumin se jam njohur shumë vonë me të, duhet ta kisha njohur më përpara...", rrëfen shkrimtari Ismail Kadare.


Jemi këtu në shtëpinë tuaj për të folur për një prej personaliteteve të kulturës shqiptare e pikërisht për At. Zef Pllumin. A mund të na tregoni se si ka qënë njohja me të dhe cilat ishin përshtypjet tuaja të para mbi At Zefin? 


-Së pari, desha te them që unë kam një peng në lidhje me At Zef Pllumin se jam njohur shumë vonë me të. Tepër vonë, mund të them dhe duhet ta kisha njohur më përpara. Nuk dua të zgjatem për shkaqet sepse ndonjëherë në Shqipëri është shumë e lehte te gjenden shkaqet negative për një gjë, pse nuk ndodh një gjë. 


Sepse shpesh këtu veprimet pozitive janë më të vështira të ndodhin midis njerëzve se sa veprimet negative, domethënë në ato që quhen vende të qytetëruara gjenden gjithmonë forca që i afrojnë njerëzit, intelektualët, njerëzit e njohur me njëri-tjetrin. 
Për fat të keq me ne shpesh ndodh e kundërta. Se ka njerëz qe janë shumë të zellshëm për të larguar, për të mos të të lënë të afrohesh. 


Besoj se kështu më ka ndodhur edhe mua me këtë njeri te shquar dhe nëse ne jemi njohur për fat të keq në kohën kur atë po e linte shëndeti, desha të them që është merita e tij se ndoshta unë duhet ta kisha patur atë nismën për ta njohur por kam qënë ...nuk e di në ç'rrethana, i pavëmendshëm për këtë gjë. Pra edhe këtë njohje të vonë ishte ai që ishte shumë më i vjetër se unë që e ndërmori dhe nuk kam qënë unë. Më vjen keq për këtë.


Njohja e parë ka ndodhur pikërisht në këtë dhomë, këtu ka ardhur dhe është ulur, ka kërkuar të njihet me mua dhe sigurisht kam qënë i gëzuar për këtë gjë dhe jam habitur edhe vetë që në moment se pse nuk jam njohur përpara, pse nuk kanë ardhur rrethanat. Siç ua shpjegova, kështu ndodh me ne për fat të keq. 


Ai ka ardhur, është marrë vesh sigurisht me telefon me njerëzit dhe ai kishte gjithmonë njerëz që e donin, që e shoqëronin, ka ardhur e ka sjellë botuesi im më kujtohet dhe një kureshti prandaj e thashë këtë ... botuesi im më tha pastaj që më bekoi makinën që e solli, pasi qëndroi tek hyrja e gratacelit ku unë banoj. 


Ka qënë dy -tre ditë para se të bëhej një aktivitet për Dante Aligherin. Në fakt ka qënë pikërisht Dante Aligheri që na afroi, një ese që kam shkruar per Danten. Më tha vetëm kaq: E pëlqeva shumë, dhe që donte te vinte në diskutimin për të. Diskutimi u bë në një sallë të madhe nuk më kujtohet ku..


Në Pallatin e Kongreseve...


Po, kishte shumë njerëz dhe kishte gjithashtu edhe mjaft italianë të ardhur nga shoqata "Dante Aligheri", natyrisht nga ambasada dhe At Zefi ka hyrë atje, do të thoshja në mënyrë të mrekullueshme, veshur me zhgunin e françeskanëve, I vetmi që e kishte, që është shumë e rrallë se njerëzit kanë dëgjuar shumë për to por pak kanë parë, sidomos rinia. Në Shkodër ndoshta mund t'i ndeshësh më lehtë por atje ai është një figurë gati mitike. 


E mori fjalën në një mënyrë supreme si një njeri që ka përjetuar metaforën e madhe të Dantes, qëndrimin në Ferr, iu drejtua ambasadorit italian dhe tha: "Dante e ka shkruar Komedine, Ferrin e tij, për ne, jo për ju".... dhe ishte i saktë në këtë gjë që dukej tepër e çuditshme sepse në fund të fundit ne ishim të fundit që e përjetuam njëlloj siç e kishim përjetuar sipas përfytyrimit dantesk gjithë shekujt si të thuash.


La një përshtypje të mrekullueshme, natyrisht foli shumë bukur, fliste gjithmonë shumë bukur. Kështu pra jemi njohur, jemi takuar pastaj disa herë, unë kam qënë mysafir i tij në Shkodër dhe në rezidencën e tij këtu në Tiranë ku banonte. Te Françeskanët në Shkodër kemi qëndruar gjatë bashkë, kemi biseduar.


Ishte një njeri siç e kanë cilësuar, është e ditur tashmë e thonë të gjithë, jashtëzakonisht i rrallë. Kishte një tërheqje që sigurisht vinte nga intelekti dhe nga zemra, nga të dyja. Ishte i saktë, ishte i mprehtë, ishte emotiv, ishte racional, I kishte të gjitha. 


- Ju përmendët Ferrin ose më saktë përcaktimin e At Zefit mbi Danten dhe Komedinë Hyjnore. Le të themi që libri i tij "Rrno për me tregue" është përshkrim i rrathëve te Ferrit Komunist që ai e ka treguar për publikun, ia ka dhënë lexuesit shqiptar. Cila është konsiderata juaj për këtë libër në letërsinë postkomuniste? 


Pikërisht, lidhja e tij me Dante Aligerin nuk kishte një burim estetizant si një njeri i kulturës . 


Lidhja e tij ishte organike, ishte e shumëfishtë dhe prandaj ai kur iu drejtua italianëve atje ishte në mënyrë sovrane, ishte dicka e dalë nga thellësia e tij. Libri i tij është një projektim i Ferrit të Dantes, ishte një projektim me atë mozaikun e personazheve të jashtëzakonshëm që ka, plus me atë Kalvar që ka përshkruar, me atë frymë njerëzore që ngrihet mbi vuajtjet njerëzore, mbi pesimizmin, mbi mërzinë që të shkakton kur dëgjon për një Ferr. 


Karakteristikë e artit të madh, qoftë arti direkt ta zëmë dramat e mëdha që janë shkruar ne botë, karakteristikë e artit të madh është që ti shikon tmerre të mëdha në skenë por ti nuk mërzitesh, ti nuk depresionohesh, ti nuk lëshohesh, nuk ligështohesh shpirtërisht. Përkundrazi, ti shikon gjëma që të ngrenë leshtë e kokës përpjetë dhe del prej teatrit ose prej vendit ku recitohet diçka, del me një gjendje shpirtërore të ngritur. 


Kjo është magjia e çuditshme, kundërthënëse, hyjnore e artit të madh. Dhe ky tipar i artit të madh nuk është e thënë të gjendet vetëm në veprat artistike, ai gjendet shpesh edhe në veprat dokumentare kur janë të mëdha siç është rasti i librit "Rrno, për me tregue" që është një nga dokumentet më të mëdhenj të gjysmës së shekullit mund të them. 


Më të thellë e më të bukur, në kuptimin e bukurisë se ai nuk është i bukur... ai është i tmerrshëm, i trishtuar..por në atë kuptim dhe pikërisht shprehja tmerrësisht i bukur i shkon shumë. Tipar i këtij lloj arti, i kësaj ngritjeje te mendimit artistik dhe intelektual në nivelet me të epërme, më të larta. 


At Zef Pllumi nuk ka qënë thjesht, një personalitet i kulturës, erudite, dhe mund të shtojmë këtu shumë cilësore, por ka qënë edhe një prift franceskan. Ju në shumë shkrime të ndryshmë keni shprehur një lloj simpatie nëse mund ta quaj kështu për Kishën e krishterë, për Kishën Katolike. Cili është përcaktimi apo konsiderata juaj ne lidhje me rolin e Kishës Katolike në Shqipëri gjatë shekujve por në veçanti gjatë shekullit të 20-të? 


Qëndrimi im intelektual dhe emocional ndaj Kishës katolike Shqiptare ka një burim kulturor ne radhë të parë. Dhe kur them kulturor kemi thënë gjithçka. Ka një burim identitar, nuk është burim fetar, unë nuk jam katolik, nuk jam i krishterë, por qëndrimi im është normal, nuk është i pazakontë.


Është qëndrimi normal i njeriut shqiptar të kulturuar. Nuk po e them këtë si një mburrje apo si një epitet por është i një njeriu siç thuhej më përpara, të lexuar, të kënduar thoshte populli, të ndriçuar dhe kjo nuk është një gjë e rrallë. Janë me mijëra e me mijëra të tillë. 


Pra, qëndrim im është qëndrimi i një shqiptari normal i cili shikon te kjo traditë fetare dhe kulturore katolike, identitetin e tij, të kombit dhe të popullit të tij dhe prandaj nuk është as për tu çuditur e aq më pak (sepse disa herë mua ma kanë keqkuptuar këtë gjë),për t'u keqinterpretuar. Kjo nuk më bën përshtypje sepse nuk ka pse të më bëjë përshtypje një gjë që nuk ka atë kuptim të ngushtë dhe meskin siç mund t'i japin të tjerët. 


Ky është qytetërimi europian shqiptar i lidhur në mënyrë të ngushtë me krishterimin. Pavarësisht se Europa është një kontinent që i njeh të gjitha besimet, natyrisht dhe këtu e ka çuar fryma e saj e thelle demokratike, emancipimi i saj i thellë që është kontinenti më i përparuar nga ana e emancipimit njerëzor, kontinenti që ka njohur ashpërsinë e botës, egërsinë e saj, butësinë edhe dritën e saj. Europa i ka të gjitha, Europa nuk është një kompleks idilik siç mund ta quajmë ne, rozë.


Ajo është një kontinent i ashpër dhe qytetërimi i saj rozë ka lindur nëpërmjet ashpërsisë, e njeh atë, e ka përjetuar dhe ka funksionuar shpesh herë me të, prandaj është e fortë Europa dhe qytetërimi europian. Ai ka një element zotërues të krishterë, por edhe një element të tillë human që pranon besimet e tjera. 


-Në këtë këndvështrim cili është roli i Kishës katolike gjatë shekullit të 20-të në Shqipëri.

Unë do të veçoja këtu rolin e Françeskanëve duke qënë se dhe At Zefi vinte prej këtyre bashkëvëllezërve dhe nga një traditë për tu lëvduar e për tu evidentuar si Fishta, Vincenc Prendushi dhe shumë të tjerë? 


Në përgjithësi mund të them me bindje se dega e françeskanëve ka qënë më e shquara nga pikëpamja kulturore, patriotike dhe kulturore në letrat shqipe. 


Andej kanë dalë revistat më të mëdha, shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj, tradita më e madhe dhe më e qëndrueshme dhe ata u martirizuan të gjithë. E kur flasim për rol kulturor të klerit katolik shqiptar që është i padiskutueshëm, natyrisht në radhë të parë kemi parasysh françeskanët. 

Kanë qënë në pararojë të këtij veprimi të pandalshëm kulturor që nuk ka reshtur asnjëherë. Natyrisht ata kanë marrë pjesën e tyre të lavdisë e për fat të keq kanë marrë edhe pjesën e tyre të martirit. 


Ata janë martirizuar si rrallëkush në botën komuniste. Të gjitha besimet janë martirizuar në perandorinë komuniste por katolikët shqiptarë e në këtë rast françeskanët, janë vërtet dhe kanë një vend të shënjuar dhe për këta kanë të drejtën morale më fort se kushdo tjetër të dëshmojnë për këtë gjë, të flasin për këtë gjë. 


Dhe ne kemi detyrën morale që ta dëgjojmë zërin e tyre dhe të nxjerrim mësime të mëdha prej këtij zëri, pavarësisht se çfarë zanafille fetare ose kulturore kemi. Atje ne bashkohemi të gjithë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## puroshkodran

*Át Zef Pllumi, në kujtim të françeskanit

Át Vitor Demaj, ofm*

U mbushen tre vjet, 25 shtator 2007 qe se mbylli sytë Át Zef Pllumi në spitalin Gemelli në Romë. Trupi i tij kje pru në Shkoder, ku ju dhanë nderimet e duhuna siç i përket nji Françeskani dhe të nji atdhetari të vertetë. Me daten 30 shator 2007 u vorros në vorrezat e Françeskane te lagjia Arra e Madhe, në gjí të Kishës Zoja Rruzare projektue prej Poetit të shquem Át Gjergj Fishta. Deka e këtij njeriu ishte nji trishtim për Provincën Françeskane e për mbar popullin shqiptar. Pader Zefi i njohun për shpirtin e tij të lirë, jo të ndrym brenda caqeve, apor paragjykimeve njerërzore, kumbonte bindshëm si një kumbonë për çeshtjet themelore të kombit dhe të Kishës arbnore. Ishte kthye nji Át apor nji Padre siç e thërrisnim, për të gjithë. Nji strehë freskie e mendimi, kthjelltesie dhe këshille ku gjithsecilit i jepte ide të reja e vizion të ri për të ardhmen, kjoftë në rangun kombëtar, kjoftë në atë kishtar. Qe pra pse njerëz të tillë i duhen vendit, kombit dhe Kishës. Ai u ndá prej nesh me zemër të pezmatueme për vendin e tij. Mbas asaj natë të gjatë robnie, terri, terrori e frige, nuk i priste zhvllimet e përfundimet e tilla politike e shoqnore të këtyne viteve. I zhgenjyem për çeshtjen shqiptare, për zhvillimet e mavonshme mbas ramjes së komunizmit, deri në ditën e fundit mendonte për një Shqipni mâ të begatë në të gjitha aspektet e zhvillimit të saj. Mjerisht vizioni dhe ideali i tij mbeti i parealizuem, sepse sikurse nji herë e nji kohë shkrou Át Gjergj Fishta në poemin e famshëm satirik Gomari i Babatasit, tue i vu në gojë Babatasit fjalë të forta kundra atyne që kishin marr në dorë fatet e kombit shkruen:
Ju rrugaça e sallahana,
Vagabonda shakllabana,
Rriqna tndyt, mikrobë të kqí,
Që të mjerës moj Shqipní
Kthelltë hî i keni në mushkní,
Pa dhimbë gjakun tue ia pí,
Po dér kúr, brè batakçí!
Bre coftina, kalbë mbi dhé! -
Dér kúr jú, tu tallë npër né,
Do tna qelbni fis e Atdhé?
Ah! brè jú... nuk dij shka u kjoftë,
Se tash mâ jemi tue u njoftë,
Se kush jini e se shka jini,
Se kah shkoni e se kah vini,
Plang e shpí se kah i kini
E sá pare u ban jú gjaku:
Se për jú, po, duhet laku []
Fjalë e shprehi e të ashpra por me vend këto të Át Gjergj Fishtës, e që njeriu i ndershëm dhe i drejtë i të gjitha kohëve kur e sheh vendin e tij në ketë gjendej, ja ka anda me i përserit shpesh ksí sentencash ndaj atyne njerëzve që e rrejnë, e mashtrojnë dhe e grabisin.
Ne jemi mësue me levdue njerezit e medhaj, me u krenue me ato, por mjerisht i qesim në harresë idealet, shkrimet e veprat e tyne. Nuk mjafton tu ngrehim shatore, memoriale apo të organizojmë simpoziume në kujtimin e tyne, por duhet të ecim rrugës së tyne, asaj rruge që ata e kanë shtrue me mund dhe djersë e shumë herë me gjak. Qe pra, pse na nevojiten këta njerëz.
Krijimtaria e tij kje e shkurtë shtatmbdhetvjeçare, pse sikurse shpeshherë përsertite ai vetë tuj luejt kryet me keqardhje: padre mâ kanë marr kohën. Edhe pse me kohë të kushtezueme nga të tjeret, ai rrëfeu me nji dashni të pashoqe, pa inatë e hakëmarrje vrasjen morale, shpirtnore, kulturore e trupore të bashkëvëllazenve të tij si dhe të Shqipnisë. Ai Rrnoi për me tregue. Jo rastësish ja vendosi ketë titull trilogjisë së tij. Na foli për nji botë që u shkatërrue, u bâ e paqenun u ndry në katakombe, por që në të vertetë egzistonte e, mund të jetë themeli i nji fillimi të mirë me nji traditë shumëshekullore me vlera e tradita europiane, sikurse i pat ky popull para pushtimit osman. Át Zef Pllumi u bâ urë lidhëse mes asaj botë e botës tonë. U ndá shumë shpejt prej nesh, sepse jetoi pak nder ne. Kjo jo për moshën e tij. Jetoi pak ne mesin tonë pse ne nuk kemi pranue të qenurit e tij në shoqninë tonë e as të rodit të tij: i kemi sha, burgos, torturue, vra, përbuz e mohue të gjitha të drejtat. Por, ai qendroi i fortë përball këtyne rrebesheve për me na tregue vuejtjet e tij, të bashkëvellazenve të tij si dhe të mbar Shqipnisë. Të gjithë ne që kemi lexue shkrimet e Át Zef Pllumit kemi gjetë vet-veten në vepren e tij. Át Zef Pllumi Françeskan e bashkë me të edhe Françeskanët e tjerë si brenda dhe jashtë Shqipnisë, e dhuruen jetën e tyne për paqe e perparim njerëzor e kulturor në vendin e tonë, u banë pararoj e kulturës perendimore.
Vitet e fundit të jesë së tij i kaloi në Kuvendin Françeskan të Gjuhadolit. Këtu e përfundoi shtegëtimin e tij njerëzor, tue shkrue kujtimet e tij, tue lexue me lupë libra, si dhe tue redaktue Hyllin e Dritës që rifilloj me iniciativë të tij. Në ketë kuvend kishte fillue jetën françeskane i veshun me zhgun e i lidhun me konop, kishte marr si dhuratë Lahuten prej duerve të Fishtes, u muer me arkivin fraçeskanë, por sidomos u thadrue në zemrën e tij dashnia e fortë për idelale të nalta që i dhanë forcë për me i bâ ball jetës së mavonshme, tue ecë rrugës së Françeskanve përgjatë mot-moteve për Fe e Atdhe.
Për çdo poet a shkrimtar të madh thuhet se qe nji zog i rrallë, që hyni në jetën tonë si një melodí e përhershme e pavdekshme, i papërseritshëm, i veçantë në llojin e vetë, ashtu mbetet edhe Át Zef Pllumi në menden, zemren e shpirtin tonë.
Figura e personaliteti i tij kumbon jehe të nalta fisnikerie, kulture e pasunie shpirtnoe që gjinden vetëm nëpër rrathët danteske të Parrizit. Të ndjekim rrugën e tij e të njerëzve si ai

Romë, 24 shtator 2010

g.sh

----------


## ilia spiro

Nje nder martiret e Krishtere eshte edhe At Zefi. Por jeta dhe rruga e te tilleve jane shume te ngjashme..., me perjashtim te faktit te At Zefi arriti t`i mbijetoje "ferrit".
Ne kujtimet e tij del qartazi dhe haptas gjithcka. 
Vetem se "midra e asaj kurve qe i lindi keta vampire, ende nuk eshte shterpesuar". Vigjilence pra!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Lamshi i pazgjidhun i politikës shqiptare*

» Dërguar më: 26/09/2010 - 15:31

Nga Át Zef Pllumi, ofm

Në vitin 1913, kur kje njoftë Shqipnia e pamvarun nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër, Fuqitë e Mëdha menduen me i gjetë shtetit të porsakrijuem nji mbret. Mbas shumë këshillimesh e bisedimesh, prunë Princin Ëied, nga nji dinasti e njohun europiane. Ky mbret, për rrethana të turbullta të Shqipnisë, por edhe tEuropës, nuk e pati mbretnimin të gjatë në vend të vet.
Për arsye të traktateve të mshefta të fqinjëve tanë, mbas Luftës së Parë Botnore, pamvarësia e Shqipnisë u shtrue përsëri në tryezën e bisedimeve ndërkombëtare. Si përfun*dim, iu njoft edhe nji herë pamvarësia e iu caktuen edhe kufijt ndër të gjithë cepat. Me drejtësi o pa drejtësi, Fuqitë e Mëdha, deri sot, nuk i janë përgjegjë kurrkuj, e aq mâ pak shqiptarëve.
Kongresi i Lushnjes, dashtë e pa dashtë, u gjet para problemit të kushtetutës ose, siç quhej, të Statutit, d.m.th. të ligjit themelor të shtetit shqiptár. Mbreti, siç thamë, kishte ikë dhe nuk ia shifte gjasën me u kthye përsëri, ndonëse vetëm ai kishte legjimitet ndërkombëtar. Atëherë shqiptarët e ndanë mbretin katërsh, simbas besimesh: musliman, orto*doks, katolik e bektashian e e thirrën Këshill i Naltë. Kje nji zgjidhje praktike aso kohe.
Mbas Kongresit të Lushnjes u thirr Asamblea Kush*tetuese, e cila nuk pushoi shamatën as mbrendë as jashtë; kush thumbit e kush patkonit deri që u polarizuen dy rryma: Popullore e Opozitë; dy parti si ato që motit quheshin tarafe.
Atëherë u banë zgjedhjet politike, mbas të cilave shamata u ndez edhe mâ zí. Për me krijue nji kushtetutë të vetme shqiptarët nuk ranë kurrë nji mendje. Dikush thonte se vetëm ajo e Turkisë së vjetër e ban terbjet shqiptarin. Tjerët, demek mâ të hollë në politikë, thonin se, mos me i ra në sy për keq Europës edhe fqinjëve, duhej nji kushtetutë frënge, sa mâ antiklerikale, d.m.th. masonike. Kishte të tjerë që thonin: të bajmë nji kushtetutë shqiptare, që të jetë as turke as frënge. Thonin se doket tona i kemi pasë sikur tishim shtet, pa kenë shtet; ato nuk na i hoq turku për pesqind vjet e populli i mban e i nderon, prandaj ato ti përpunojmë e ti shqyrtojmë me ligjet europjane në daçim me ecë para.
Por kryesorja, që ndezte urat në zjarrin e shamatës e intrigave, ishte se secili taraf mendonte me xanë kolltuqet e nalta shtetnore, ato që bijshin shumë tardhuna në kuletë.
Pa dyshim se kje përfitimi personal nga kasa shtetnore ai krymb, ajo tejë që brejti e shkatërroi gjithë lamshin e politikës shqiptare që në fillimet e saj e deri sot. Sa herë të fillosh me e zhdërvjellë këtë lamsh, peni del i këputun, aq i shkurtë e i grimë, sa nuk del me thurë copën e nji flamuri kombëtar e jo mâ nji shteti. Shqipnia, ajo e pamvaruna, ajo e lira, ajo e përparuemja, ende sot, mbas 85 vjetësh të shpalljes së pamvarësisë, nuk âsht bâ ende ideal kryesor i ndonji lideri të politikës shqiptare, por âsht përdorë vetëm si parullë demagogjike.
Tue vazhdue në përmbledhjen e historisë së kushtetutës shqiptare, erdh puna që Asamblea Kombëtare e mâ vonë parlamenti shqiptár, që nga viti 1921 deri në 1925, përpos, statutit dhe statutit me bazë të zgjerueme, nuk ia duelën me qitë në dritë nji kushtetutë të vërtetë.
Vetëm kur kthej nga mërgimi në Serbi, Ahmet Zogu imponoi Kushtetutën me President, post të cilin e xuni ai vetë. Ky themeloi shtetin e parë shqiptár. Mâ vonë u kujtue se presidentat nuk janë për gjithnji, prandaj në vitin 1928 përpiloi Kushtetutën e dytë (o të tretë) me Monarki Konstitucionale e u shpall Mbret i Shqiptarëve, Zog I. Popullin e shkretë nuk e pyeti kush as për osh as për balosh, por bërtiti rrnoftë!. Megjithkëtë, regjimin e tij mund e quejmë mâ të mirin ndër të kqij.
Zogu mâ shumë se mbret kje nji diktator, i cili popullit i dha rregull, sigurí e qetësi, megjithëse nëpunsat ishin të padijtun e vendi i mbrapambetun. Populli shqiptár vazh*donte të jetonte me shumë doke të veta dhe si nën zâ mund fliste pa frikë se e shtjen kush në burg. Mbas nji periudhe 15-vjeçare ai iku me 7 prill 1939 e nuk u kthye ma.
Pushtimi i Shqipnisë prej ushtrive italiane nuk u kërkue prej qeverisë shqiptare, as prej popullit. Kushtetuta e ré e Shqipnisë nuk e ndërroj sistemin monarkik, por ndërroi dinas*tinë: atê të Zogollit me Savoiën italiane. Me thyemjen e ushtrive okupatore në shtator 1943, përsëri posti i mbretit u ndá ndër katër regjenta. Ndër të gjitha këto popullin nuk e pyeti kush as për osh e as për balosh, por gjithmonë bërtiti rrnoftë!
Më 24 maj 1944 Kongresi i partizanëve në Përmet deklaroi se ndërrojshin formën kryesore të kushtetutës tue hjekë monarkinë me grykën e pushkës.
Në dhetor të vitit 1945 u zhvilluen zgjedhjet e para të lira politike me nji parti të vetme.
Parlamenti i parë i partizanëve u shndërrue në Asamble Kushtetuese dhe me 11 janar 1946 shpalli Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë. Kjo kushtetutë u përkthye o nga serbokroatishtja ose nga rusishtja, d.m.th. ishte pjekë dikund ndër furra të Kremlinit, si për të gjitha shtetet e Europës Lindore.
Rreth tridhetë vjet mâ vonë, kur pothuej e gjithë prona private ishte grabitë, shkatërrue, shtetëzue ose kolektivizue, Enver Hoxha tha të bâhej nji kushtetutë mâ e ré, që u thirr Republika Popullore Socialiste e Shqipërisë. As këso here popullin shqiptár nuk e pyeti kush për osh as për balosh, por gjithnji bërtiti rrnoftë!.
Mbasi vdiqën gabrreçat e mëdhaj të komunizmit evro*lindor, vdiq edhe Hoxha në Tiranë. Në Shqipní u bâ zot shtëpie Ramiz Alia. Gjithkund në botën komuniste të Gorbaçovit filloi me fry nji erë e lehtë: antarët e partisë vetë kërkojshin aq lirí sa kur të folshin nën zâ mos tu quejshin tradhtarë. Porsá u zgjidh pak këpuca e hekurt, që i mbante shtërnguet popujt, ajo nuk mund u lidh mâ e kështu mbrenda vitit 1989 u shemb muri i Berlinit e me atê e gjithë perandoria komuniste. Ramiz Alia u përpoq ta mbrojë Shqipninë kështjellë të pathyeshme të socializmit në breg tAdriatikut, por nuk ia duel. Mblodhi Kongresin e Partisë, ku i ndërroi kapotën, i ndërroi emnin asaj dhe preku paksá ndonji nen të kushtetutës e u shpall President për me kryesue shtetin. Këtë Kushtetutë kemi gjithnji sot.
Mbas tetëdhetë vjet pamvarësie, më 1992, kje e para herë që nji kryetar shtetit shqiptár largohej me vullnet e si ligjisht prej postit.
Populli mendoi se me të vërtetë erdh demokracia e liria, por shumë shpejt u kuptue se na, nga izolimi i gjatë e vuej*tja e randë, e kishim humbë vështrimin e saktë të fjalëve liri e demokraci.
Parlamenti i rí shqiptár, i ndamë në dy tarafe që luftojshin mes vedit për interesa e privilegje, i njajtë si ai i viteve 1921-1924, filloi me bâ ligje parlamentare të cilat i quejti paketë ligjesh kushtetuese. Presidenti Sali Berisha pati shansin e madh këso here me e pajisë shtetin shqiptár me nji kushtetutë të vërtetë kombëtare, por e humbi busullën. Ai nuk desht ta kuptojë se partitë politike nuk janë ato që paraqesin në të vërtetë interesat kombëtare. Për popullin shqiptár ato janë si skuadra futbolli, të cilat kanë ndër stadiumet e ndryshme të vendit tifozat e vet, por populli tre milionësh âsht tepër larg këtyne lodrave të quejtuna lojna politike, ku sundojnë vetëm interesat e disa grupeve o klaneve. Presidenti, tue shpresue në prestigjin personal që kishte fitue, si dhe në besimin e popullit si nji demokrat i kulluem, e paraqiti ketë projekt kushtetute për miratim në referendum popullor. Nuk u muer vesht kurrë nëse ky projekt kushtetute ishte përkthim pseudo-perëndimor, neo-sovjetik apo neo-nazist. Nuk u kuptue se çdo komb ka veçantitë e veta në karakterin njerëzor e natyror, si dhe nivel të ndryshëm kulturor. Nuk âsht e thanun që nji ligj, sado i përkryem që të jetë, tu përshtatet të gjithë popujve. Çka i shkon njanit për mbarë, tjetrin ndoshta edhe e damton. Nji shprehje e latinëve thotë: Quod licet Jovi, non licet bovi (çka i lejohet Jovit, nuk i lejohet kaut). Ajo kushtetutë na u paraqit si nji projekt ku njerëzit e urtë o të dijtun të kombit, apo edhe populli vetë, të mund të bâjshin vërejtjet e veta, por u paraqit ashtu toptan, siç u caktue nga nji parlament ku vendos nji parti politike. Kje e para herë në historinë e Shqipnisë që populli u pyet. Dhe ai e hodhi poshtë me përbuzje, mbasi ajo nuk kishte mbrendë as veçantitë, as interesat kombëtare.
Mjerisht politikanët shqiptarë nuk janë profesionistë të karrierës, por të zgjedhun të çastit e kështu, siç shifet, nuk e kanë të kjartë konceptin se çasht politika. Në profesionet e veta nuk ua vemë në dyshim kompetencat, por politikë nuk don me thanë gënjeshtër, dhe kur ti prijsh popullit me deklaratat se do ta çojsh nEuropë, duhet edhe ta dijsh se ajo nuk i ka dyert e veta as tek Izetbegoviçi i Bosnjes, as te sulltani i Borneos, ku po troket. Pretendimi se flitet për projektimin e nji ure gjigande, që kalon mbi dy oqeane, âsht po e njajta parullë e politikës paraardhëse që bërtiste: Shqipëria fener ndriçues, dhe ndërkaq të dyja njisoj e izoluen Shqipninë nga bota; ajo e para me dhunë e rrethim, kjo e dyta dyer hapun me mashtrim.

2. Qeveria Demokratike dhe shoqëritë rentiere ose skemat piramidale

Me 30 mars 1991 u zhvilluen zgjedhjet e para të lira, ndër të cilat Partia Socialiste e Fatos Nanos (ish-Partia e Punës) fitoi rreth 70% të votave. Partia Demo*kratike e Sali Berishës muer pjesë në parlamentin e rí, pra i njofti legale zgjedhjet. Ndërkaq nuk i njofti populli shqiptár. Ky, i bashkuem rreth flamurit të sindikatave të pamvaruna, e shtërngoi Nanon me dhanë dorëheqjen dhe me zhvillue mbrenda vitit të tjera zgjedhje. U formue Qeveria e Stabilitetit Kombëtar me Ylli Bufin në krye.
Me 22 mars 1992 u zhvilluen zgjedhjet e para të lira ndër të cilat fitoi Partia Demokratike e Sali Berishës me mbi 60% të votave. U formue qeveria e parë e mjekë*ve. Këta kishin teprue si intelektualët mâ të pamvarun. Regjimi i Hoxhës këtyne u kishte lanë me i këqyrë hallet e popullit me nji vizion mâ human; disa bilè i kishte nxjerrë jashtë shtetit për specializim, mbasi ai vetë ishte i sëmundë e kishte nevojë për mjekë të mirë. Ndërsá intelektualët e tjerë duhej të mendojshin të gjithë me kokën gjeniale të Hoxhës. Ashtu letrarët e shkrimtarët, sado talent që të kishin, duhej ti këndojshin atij; aq mâ tepër historianët, që do të shkruejshin e mësojshin historinë legjendare; edhe gjûhëtarët e shkretë, që do të bâjshin rregulla drejt*shkrimi në atê kallëp që u kishte pregatitë ai, përndryshe do të quheshin reaksionarë, mbasi gegët katolikë përfa*qësojshin reaksionin; sa për juristët, ata të gjithë ishin të zgjedhun nga familje xhelatësh dhe xhelatë do të baheshin; parulla në fuqi: drejtësia në shërbim të popullit. Sa për ekonomista, ata pregatiteshin si llogaritarë koopera*tivash ose, në rastin mâ të mirë, shefa ndërmarrjesh nacionale; planet e zhvillimit ekonomik të vendit i hartonte Partia.
Mos të çuditemi, prandaj, që intelektualët mâ liberalë të dalun nga shkollat komuniste ishin mjekët. Kishte prej tyne që e kaluen jetën edhe ndër burgje të tmerrshme. Në të vërtetë, mjekët duhen nderue si grupi mâ i zgjedhun i inteligjencies shqiptare në kohën e tiranisë, por... Por ata duhet të jenë të vetëdijshëm për njoftunitë që kanë, dhe jo me hî ne huejën, ku dijnë pak ose aspak. Këtu kje nji gabim i madh. Tue marrë pushtetin, politikanët shqiptarë menduen se kishin fitue edhe dije të reja politike. Qeveria e mjekëve i dha aq lirí popullit, sa nuk e njofti mâ qeni të zonë. Lirí feje, lirí fjale, lirí ndërgjegje, lirí shtypi, lirí tregu, lirí... Populli rob shqiptár a ishte i pregatitun për aq lirí? Për këtë nuk e çau kryet kush. Liria e ndërgjegjes u kuptue se individi kishte të drejtë me përmbysë çdo ligjë morale e mos me iu bindë asnji ligje shtetnore. Kështu grupe mafioze të hueja gjetën terren të përshtatshëm për me organizue edhe në Shqipní grupe homologe për kontrabandën e drogës, të femnave, të fëmijëve, për prostitucionin dhe tregtinë e organeve trupore për transplantim. Tregu i vizave pushtoi të gjithë vendin. Njeriu i ri shqiptár, i dalun nga farka e kalitjes të materializmit shkencor, e gjet tash këtu te fitimi, te parja idealin e vet. Para këtij ideali materia*list u zhdukën të gjitha tjerat e nuk pati mâ atdhé, fé, as popull, as kulturë, as përparim, as dije e as art, as ndjenja njerëzore. Administratorët e rij të shtetit shqiptár menduen se kjo kje rrugë e mbarë.
Vetëm Tirana u mbush me tetë mijë kjoska. Këto u banë qendrat zyrtare të biznesit, madje të politikës së re shqiptare. Këtu u puqën si liderët e partive, si pushtetarët edhe opozitarët, këtu parlamentarët, këtu gazetarët e thashethe*meve, këtu kontrabandistat e këtu kriminelat, këtu bâhej korrupsioni i madh shkatërrues. Për tu lëshue vend këtyne kjoskave u prishën parqet e natyrës dhe lulishtet zbukuruese të kryeqytetit. Kjoska u bâ simbol i lirisë demokratike shqiptare.
Në ketë situatë të bukur lirije u themeluen edhe Firmat e mëdha rentiere ose, si po thirren sot, skemat pirami*dale; vështimi i vërtetë i këtyne emërtimeve, i thanun shqip, âsht shoqata mashtruese.
Shembullin e parë të këtyne firmave e pruni në Tiranë Iliria Holding SA (Hajdin Sejdia) në vitin 1990-91 e cila, si kujtim të vogël, na la të hapun gropën e madhe në mes të Tiranës, simbol profetik që të tregonte se ku e mâ zí se aq do ta çonte popullin shqiptár nji ekonomi e tillë.
Këto firma u themeluen me dije e miratim të qeverisë, u mbështetën prej saj dhe iu bâ propagandë në RTV shqiptár; disa kjenë pjesëmarrëse edhe ndër delegacionet qeveritare ekonomiko-financiare, kulturore, madje edhe ushtarake, ndër shtete të hueja; veprimtaritë e tyne u inaguruen nga krenët e demokracisë; Miss Europa kje manifestimi mâ triumfal i këtyne firmave që nganjiherë u nënshkruen edhe si fondacione bamirëse; muerën pjesë aktive edhe në blemjen e objekteve të ndryshme shtetnore, por që pothuej të gjitha dergjen aty gjithnji pa shpresë rimëkambje të ndonji vepre industriale me vlerë.
Këto firma nuk muerën ndonji kontratë të madhe me qeverinë për rindërtimin e vendit, për të cilin, me sa u pa, nuk interesohej fort qeveria e mjekëve demokratikë. Kështu deri rrugët e qytetit u shkatërruen mâ zí se ato të katundeve; nuk u punue asnji urë, asnji qandër administrative shtet*nore, tash pesë vjet vendi mbet pa dritë, pa ujë, pa telefona, pa shërbime komunale, pa pyje, pa miniera, pa banesa, pa shkolla, pa institucione kulturore. Shqipnia u kthye jo vetëm politikisht e administrativisht, por edhe fizikisht në gjendjen e viteve 1921-1925, ndërsá buletinet statistikore të anuarëve ndërkombëtar raportonin se Shqipnia xente vendin e parë në progresin ekonomik mes shteteve ish-komuniste.
Por vepra mâ e madhe e këtyne fondacioneve ishte aku*mu*limi i të gjitha fitimeve e kursimeve personale të popull*sisë shqiptare, tue fillue që nga paret e ndyta, fitue me trafikun e drogës, me grabitjen e shitjen e femnave, e deri te kursimet e vogla të punëve robnuese të emigrantëve. Mbas nji periudhe korrektësie mashtruese, nji pjesë e madhe e shqiptarëve filloi të mendojë seriozisht se kapi*talizmi po ishte nji sistem ekonomik në të cilin çdo familje mund të jetojë pa punë, mjaft që ti vendosë paret e veta ndër inkubatorët e këtyne fondacioneve. Kjenë shumë që shitën edhe shtëpitë e veta (të vogla) për me trefishue kursimet e kështu me jetue sot e me mendue për nesër. Pra, u duk nji shpikje e ré, nji sukses i madh i ekonomisë kapitaliste të demokracisë së ré shqiptare.
Ndokush hodhi fjalën e ngjalli dyshimin se ky veprim ishte riciklim paresh të ndyta, por Presidenti e siguroi popullin tue deklarue botnisht se parja shqiptare ishte më e pastra në botë.
Por ja që nuk ecë gjithmonë kungulli mbi ujë. Mashtrimi duel në shesh kur u fillue kontrolli i depozitave bankare. Firmat rentiere, fondacionet bamirëse, deklaruen fali*mentimin; ekonomija demokratike e fajdeve u shemb tue lanë duerthatë nji pjesë të madhe të popullsisë shqiptare. Ndonji nga krenët e mashtrimit u largue me pasaportë diplomatike në drejtim të panjoftun. Populli zbriti në rrugë e ndër sheshe me kërkue paret e veta. Partitë në opozitë gjetën çastin e përshtatshëm për ti frye zjarrit dhe i banë thirrje popullit që të rrxohej qeveria. Kjo nuk gjeti ndonji rrugëzgjidhje të ndershme e as nuk pati kurajon e gjak*ftohtësinë për të dhanë dorëheqjen, por nxuer nga librat parimin dogmatik të Hoxhës: partia gabon, por ajo vetë i qorton gabimet e në asnjë mënyrë nuk ia lëshon pushtetin në dorë armikut. Presidenti deklaroi se kurrë nuk do të pranonte koalicion me socialistët.
Presidenti e muer mbi vedi nji pjesë të fajit kur u zotue publikisht se shteti do të paguante nga 56% deri në 65% të depozitave të popullsisë. Çdo politikan âsht njeri i gabue*shëm si gjithë të tjerët. Por gabimet e politikanit kanë pasoja të mëdha shoqnore dhe nuk kalohen me nji pardon. Çdo politikan i ndershëm, kur pranon gabimin, jep dorëheqjen dhe e liron vedin nga politika. Të mos hequnit dorë nga pushteti nga ana e politikanëve të dështuem e ndezi zjarrin edhe mâ shum. Partitë politike zbritën në sheshe për ta marrë pushtetin me çdo kusht. Populli i pezmatuem, se tashmâ kishte humbë çdo shpresë për me jetue pa punue, u çue në revoltë dhe në Vlonë e në Jug, mbas grevës, kapi armët. Parlamenti shpalli gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme dhe mobilizoi forcat ushtarake. Me 9 mars Partia Demokratike e pranoi koalicionin me opozitën. Në pragun e nji lufte civile shteti shqiptár u shemb krejtësisht mbrenda pak orëve të datës 12 mars 1997, tue u zhdukë si krypa nujë qeveri, polici, ushtrí, forca të ndërhymjes së shpejtë, administratë, zyrë, banka etj. Vijonin me punue vetëm kjoskat! U shkatë*rruen depot e armëve, deri edhe burgjet; Shqipnia vendosi nji rekord të ri: u bâ i vetmi vend në botë pa burgje! Presidenti lëshoi kushtrimin e thirri me urgjencë forcat ushtarake tEuropës.
Pushteti demokratik i mjekëve specialistë e dërgoi Shqipninë në repartin e reanimacionit. Aty po vazhdon gjithnji, e pasigurt nëse ndihma e huej mund e shpëtojë nga katastrofa e përgjithshme. Politikanët partiakë shqiptarë mendojnë se nyjen gordiane të politikës së mbrendshme të Shqipnisë e kanë në dorë zgjedhjet parlamentare. Përsëri gabojnë.
Çelësi i vërtetë i të gjitha çashtjeve në politikën shqiptare âsht Ligji themelor i çdo shteti: Kushtetuta Kombëtare, e cila na ka mungue që në vitin 1913 dhe vazhdon të na mungojë. 

milosao.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

ja qellon mire  per disa gjana i ndjeri At Zefi.. mirpo kur vjen puna me diskutue periudhen 90-97.. ja fut krejt kot i ngrati..
kushedi si qeshin xhelatet enveroista kur lexojn lajthitjet e plakut..
nuk e cuan "mjeket specialista" shqipnine ne reanimacion .. por rucet e zabit caush-gjinushet.. e Enverit.. or zotni..
sic po e cojne perseri po ata..por tash me nji E tjeter.. ne krye..

edvin i thonë..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## joss

*Lamshi i pazgjidhun i politikës shqiptare*
*Nga Át Zef Pllumi, ofm*

Në vitin 1913, kur kje njoftë Shqipnia e pamvarun nga Konferenca e Ambasadorëve në Londër, Fuqitë e Mëdha menduen me i gjetë shtetit të porsakrijuem nji mbret. Mbas shumë këshillimesh e bisedimesh, prunë Princin Ëied, nga nji dinasti e njohun europiane. Ky mbret, për rrethana të turbullta të Shqipnisë, por edhe t’Europës, nuk e pati mbretnimin të gjatë në vend të vet. 
Për arsye të traktateve të mshefta të fqinjëve tanë, mbas Luftës së Parë Botnore, pamvarësia e Shqipnisë u shtrue përsëri në tryezën e bisedimeve ndërkombëtare. Si përfun*dim, iu njoft edhe nji herë pamvarësia e iu caktuen edhe kufijt ndër të gjithë cepat. Me drejtësi o pa drejtësi, Fuqitë e Mëdha, deri sot, nuk i janë përgjegjë kurrkuj, e aq mâ pak shqiptarëve. 
Kongresi i Lushnjes, dashtë e pa dashtë, u gjet para problemit të kushtetutës ose, siç quhej, të Statutit, d.m.th. të ligjit themelor të shtetit shqiptár. Mbreti, siç thamë, kishte ikë dhe nuk ia shifte gjasën me u kthye përsëri, ndonëse vetëm ai kishte legjimitet ndërkombëtar. Atëherë shqiptarët e ndanë mbretin katërsh, simbas besimesh: musliman, orto*doks, katolik e bektashian e e thirrën “Këshill i Naltë”. Kje nji zgjidhje praktike aso kohe. 
Mbas Kongresit të Lushnjes u thirr Asamblea Kush*tetuese, e cila nuk pushoi shamatën as mbrendë as jashtë; kush thumbit e kush patkonit deri që u polarizuen dy rryma: Popullore e Opozitë; dy parti si ato që motit quheshin tarafe. 
Atëherë u banë zgjedhjet politike, mbas të cilave shamata u ndez edhe mâ zí. Për me krijue nji kushtetutë të vetme shqiptarët nuk ranë kurrë nji mendje. Dikush thonte se vetëm ajo e Turkisë së vjetër e ban terbjet shqiptarin. Tjerët, demek mâ të hollë në politikë, thonin se, mos me i ra në sy për keq Europës edhe fqinjëve, duhej nji kushtetutë “frënge”, sa mâ antiklerikale, d.m.th. masonike. Kishte të tjerë që thonin: të bajmë nji kushtetutë shqiptare, që të jetë as turke as frënge. Thonin se doket tona i kemi pasë sikur t’ishim shtet, pa kenë shtet; ato nuk na i hoq turku për pesqind vjet e populli i mban e i nderon, prandaj ato t’i përpunojmë e t’i shqyrtojmë me ligjet europjane në daçim me ecë para. 
Por kryesorja, që ndezte urat në zjarrin e shamatës e intrigave, ishte se secili taraf mendonte me xanë kolltuqet e nalta shtetnore, ato që bijshin shumë t’ardhuna në kuletë. 
Pa dyshim se kje përfitimi personal nga kasa shtetnore ai krymb, ajo tejë që brejti e shkatërroi gjithë lamshin e politikës shqiptare që në fillimet e saj e deri sot. Sa herë të fillosh me e zhdërvjellë këtë lamsh, peni del i këputun, aq i shkurtë e i grimë, sa nuk del me thurë copën e nji flamuri kombëtar e jo mâ nji shteti. Shqipnia, ajo e pamvaruna, ajo e lira, ajo e përparuemja, ende sot, mbas 85 vjetësh të shpalljes së pamvarësisë, nuk âsht bâ ende ideal kryesor i ndonji lideri të politikës shqiptare, por âsht përdorë vetëm si parullë demagogjike. 
Tue vazhdue në përmbledhjen e historisë së kushtetutës shqiptare, erdh puna që Asamblea Kombëtare e mâ vonë parlamenti shqiptár, që nga viti 1921 deri në 1925, përpos, “statutit” dhe “statutit me bazë të zgjerueme”, nuk ia duelën me qitë në dritë nji kushtetutë të vërtetë. 
Vetëm kur kthej nga mërgimi në Serbi, Ahmet Zogu imponoi “Kushtetutën me President”, post të cilin e xuni ai vetë. Ky themeloi shtetin e parë shqiptár. Mâ vonë u kujtue se presidentat nuk janë për gjithnji, prandaj në vitin 1928 përpiloi Kushtetutën e dytë (o të tretë) me Monarki Konstitucionale e u shpall “Mbret i Shqiptarëve, Zog I”. Popullin e shkretë nuk e pyeti kush as për osh as për balosh, por bërtiti “rrnoftë!”. Megjithkëtë, regjimin e tij mund e quejmë mâ të mirin ndër të kqij. 
Zogu mâ shumë se mbret kje nji diktator, i cili popullit i dha rregull, sigurí e qetësi, megjithëse nëpunsat ishin të padijtun e vendi i mbrapambetun. Populli shqiptár vazh*donte të jetonte me shumë doke të veta dhe si nën zâ mund fliste pa frikë se e shtjen kush në burg. Mbas nji periudhe 15-vjeçare ai iku me 7 prill 1939 e nuk u kthye ma. 
Pushtimi i Shqipnisë prej ushtrive italiane nuk u kërkue prej qeverisë shqiptare, as prej popullit. Kushtetuta e ré e Shqipnisë nuk e ndërroj sistemin monarkik, por ndërroi dinas*tinë: atê të Zogollit me Savoiën italiane. Me thyemjen e ushtrive okupatore në shtator 1943, përsëri posti i mbretit u ndá ndër katër regjenta. Ndër të gjitha këto popullin nuk e pyeti kush as për osh e as për balosh, por gjithmonë bërtiti “rrnoftë!” 
Më 24 maj 1944 Kongresi i partizanëve në Përmet deklaroi se ndërrojshin formën kryesore të kushtetutës tue hjekë monarkinë me grykën e pushkës. 
Në dhetor të vitit 1945 u zhvilluen “zgjedhjet e para të lira politike” me nji parti të vetme. 
Parlamenti i parë i partizanëve u shndërrue në Asamble Kushtetuese dhe me 11 janar 1946 shpalli “Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë”. Kjo kushtetutë u përkthye o nga serbokroatishtja ose nga rusishtja, d.m.th. ishte pjekë dikund ndër furra të Kremlinit, si për të gjitha shtetet e Europës Lindore. 
Rreth tridhetë vjet mâ vonë, kur pothuej e gjithë prona private ishte grabitë, shkatërrue, shtetëzue ose “kolektivizue”, Enver Hoxha tha të bâhej nji kushtetutë mâ e ré, që u thirr “Republika Popullore Socialiste e Shqipërisë”. As këso here popullin shqiptár nuk e pyeti kush për osh as për balosh, por gjithnji bërtiti “rrnoftë!”. 
Mbasi vdiqën gabrreçat e mëdhaj të komunizmit evro*lindor, vdiq edhe Hoxha në Tiranë. Në Shqipní u bâ zot shtëpie Ramiz Alia. Gjithkund në botën komuniste të Gorbaçovit filloi me fry nji erë e lehtë: antarët e partisë vetë kërkojshin aq lirí sa kur të folshin nën zâ mos t’u quejshin tradhtarë. Porsá u zgjidh pak këpuca e hekurt, që i mbante shtërnguet popujt, ajo nuk mund u lidh mâ e kështu mbrenda vitit 1989 u shemb muri i Berlinit e me atê e gjithë perandoria komuniste. Ramiz Alia u përpoq ta mbrojë Shqipninë “kështjellë të pathyeshme të socializmit në breg t’Adriatikut”, por nuk ia duel. Mblodhi Kongresin e Partisë, ku i ndërroi kapotën, i ndërroi emnin asaj dhe preku paksá ndonji nen të kushtetutës e u shpall “President” për me kryesue shtetin. Këtë Kushtetutë kemi gjithnji sot. 
Mbas tetëdhetë vjet pamvarësie, më 1992, kje e para herë që nji kryetar shtetit shqiptár largohej me vullnet e si ligjisht prej postit. 
Populli mendoi se me të vërtetë erdh demokracia e liria, por shumë shpejt u kuptue se na, nga izolimi i gjatë e vuej*tja e randë, e kishim humbë vështrimin e saktë të fjalëve “liri” e “demokraci”. 
Parlamenti i rí shqiptár, i ndamë në dy tarafe që luftojshin mes vedit për interesa e privilegje, i njajtë si ai i viteve 1921-1924, filloi me bâ ligje parlamentare të cilat i quejti “paketë ligjesh kushtetuese”. Presidenti Sali Berisha pati shansin e madh këso here me e pajisë shtetin shqiptár me nji kushtetutë të vërtetë kombëtare, por e humbi busullën. Ai nuk desht ta kuptojë se partitë politike nuk janë ato që paraqesin në të vërtetë interesat kombëtare. Për popullin shqiptár ato janë si skuadra futbolli, të cilat kanë ndër stadiumet e ndryshme të vendit tifozat e vet, por populli tre milionësh âsht tepër larg këtyne lodrave të quejtuna lojna politike, ku sundojnë vetëm interesat e disa grupeve o klaneve. Presidenti, tue shpresue në prestigjin personal që kishte fitue, si dhe në besimin e popullit si nji demokrat i kulluem, e paraqiti ketë “projekt kushtetute” për miratim në referendum popullor. Nuk u muer vesht kurrë nëse ky “projekt kushtetute” ishte përkthim pseudo-perëndimor, neo-sovjetik apo neo-nazist. Nuk u kuptue se çdo komb ka veçantitë e veta në karakterin njerëzor e natyror, si dhe nivel të ndryshëm kulturor. Nuk âsht e thanun që nji ligj, sado i përkryem që të jetë, t’u përshtatet të gjithë popujve. Çka i shkon njanit për mbarë, tjetrin ndoshta edhe e damton. Nji shprehje e latinëve thotë: “Quod licet Jovi, non licet bovi” (“çka i lejohet Jovit, nuk i lejohet kaut”). Ajo kushtetutë na u paraqit si nji projekt ku njerëzit e urtë o të dijtun të kombit, apo edhe populli vetë, të mund të bâjshin vërejtjet e veta, por u paraqit ashtu toptan, siç u caktue nga nji parlament ku vendos nji parti politike. Kje e para herë në historinë e Shqipnisë që populli u pyet. Dhe ai e hodhi poshtë me përbuzje, mbasi ajo nuk kishte mbrendë as veçantitë, as interesat kombëtare. 
Mjerisht politikanët shqiptarë nuk janë profesionistë të karrierës, por të zgjedhun të çastit e kështu, siç shifet, nuk e kanë të kjartë konceptin se ç’asht politika. Në profesionet e veta nuk ua vemë në dyshim kompetencat, por politikë nuk don me thanë gënjeshtër, dhe kur t’i prijsh popullit me deklaratat se do ta çojsh n’Europë, duhet edhe ta dijsh se ajo nuk i ka dyert e veta as tek Izetbegoviçi i Bosnjes, as te sulltani i Borneos, ku po troket. Pretendimi se flitet për projektimin e nji ure gjigande, që kalon mbi dy oqeane, âsht po e njajta parullë e politikës paraardhëse që bërtiste: “Shqipëria fener ndriçues”, dhe ndërkaq të dyja njisoj e izoluen Shqipninë nga bota; ajo e para me dhunë e rrethim, kjo e dyta dyer hapun me mashtrim. 

2. Qeveria Demokratike dhe “shoqëritë rentiere” ose “skemat piramidale” 

Me 30 mars 1991 u zhvilluen “zgjedhjet e para të lira”, ndër të cilat Partia Socialiste e Fatos Nanos (ish-Partia e Punës) fitoi rreth 70% të votave. Partia Demo*kratike e Sali Berishës muer pjesë në parlamentin e rí, pra i njofti legale zgjedhjet. Ndërkaq nuk i njofti populli shqiptár. Ky, i bashkuem rreth flamurit të sindikatave të pamvaruna, e shtërngoi Nanon me dhanë dorëheqjen dhe me zhvillue mbrenda vitit të tjera zgjedhje. U formue “Qeveria e Stabilitetit Kombëtar” me Ylli Bufin në krye. 
Me 22 mars 1992 u zhvilluen “zgjedhjet e para të lira” ndër të cilat fitoi Partia Demokratike e Sali Berishës me mbi 60% të votave. U formue “qeveria e parë e mjekë*ve”. Këta kishin teprue si intelektualët mâ të pamvarun. Regjimi i Hoxhës këtyne u kishte lanë me i këqyrë hallet e popullit me nji vizion mâ human; disa bilè i kishte nxjerrë jashtë shtetit për specializim, mbasi ai vetë ishte i sëmundë e kishte nevojë për mjekë të mirë. Ndërsá intelektualët e tjerë duhej të mendojshin të gjithë me kokën gjeniale të Hoxhës. Ashtu letrarët e shkrimtarët, sado talent që të kishin, duhej t’i këndojshin atij; aq mâ tepër historianët, që do të shkruejshin e mësojshin “historinë legjendare”; edhe gjûhëtarët e shkretë, që do të bâjshin rregulla drejt*shkrimi në atê kallëp që u kishte pregatitë ai, përndryshe do të quheshin “reaksionarë”, mbasi gegët katolikë përfa*qësojshin “reaksionin”; sa për juristët, ata të gjithë ishin të zgjedhun nga familje xhelatësh dhe xhelatë do të baheshin; parulla në fuqi: “drejtësia në shërbim të popullit”. Sa për ekonomista, ata pregatiteshin si llogaritarë koopera*tivash ose, në rastin mâ të mirë, shefa ndërmarrjesh nacionale; planet e zhvillimit ekonomik të vendit i hartonte Partia. 
Mos të çuditemi, prandaj, që intelektualët mâ liberalë të dalun nga shkollat komuniste ishin mjekët. Kishte prej tyne që e kaluen jetën edhe ndër burgje të tmerrshme. Në të vërtetë, mjekët duhen nderue si grupi mâ i zgjedhun i inteligjencies shqiptare në kohën e tiranisë, por... Por ata duhet të jenë të vetëdijshëm për njoftunitë që kanë, dhe jo me hî n’e huejën, ku dijnë pak ose aspak. Këtu kje nji gabim i madh. Tue marrë pushtetin, politikanët shqiptarë menduen se kishin fitue edhe dije të reja politike. Qeveria e mjekëve i dha aq lirí popullit, sa nuk e njofti mâ qeni të zonë. Lirí feje, lirí fjale, lirí ndërgjegje, lirí shtypi, lirí tregu, lirí... Populli rob shqiptár a ishte i pregatitun për aq lirí? Për këtë nuk e çau kryet kush. Liria e ndërgjegjes u kuptue se individi kishte të drejtë me përmbysë çdo ligjë morale e mos me iu bindë asnji ligje shtetnore. Kështu grupe mafioze të hueja gjetën terren të përshtatshëm për me organizue edhe në Shqipní grupe homologe për kontrabandën e drogës, të femnave, të fëmijëve, për prostitucionin dhe tregtinë e organeve trupore për transplantim. Tregu i vizave pushtoi të gjithë vendin. “Njeriu i ri” shqiptár, i dalun nga farka e kalitjes “të materializmit shkencor”, e gjet tash këtu te “fitimi”, te “parja” idealin e vet. Para këtij ideali materia*list u zhdukën të gjitha tjerat e nuk pati mâ atdhé, fé, as popull, as kulturë, as përparim, as dije e as art, as ndjenja njerëzore. Administratorët e rij të shtetit shqiptár menduen se kjo kje rrugë e mbarë. 
Vetëm Tirana u mbush me tetë mijë kjoska. Këto u banë qendrat zyrtare të biznesit, madje të “politikës së re” shqiptare. Këtu u puqën si liderët e partive, si “pushtetarët” edhe “opozitarët”, këtu parlamentarët, këtu gazetarët e thashethe*meve, këtu kontrabandistat e këtu kriminelat, këtu bâhej korrupsioni i madh shkatërrues. Për t’u lëshue vend këtyne kjoskave u prishën parqet e natyrës dhe lulishtet zbukuruese të kryeqytetit. Kjoska u bâ simbol i lirisë demokratike shqiptare. 
Në ketë situatë të bukur lirije u themeluen edhe “Firmat e mëdha rentiere” ose, si po thirren sot, “skemat pirami*dale”; vështimi i vërtetë i këtyne emërtimeve, i thanun shqip, âsht shoqata mashtruese. 
Shembullin e parë të këtyne firmave e pruni në Tiranë “Iliria Holding SA” (Hajdin Sejdia) në vitin 1990-91 e cila, si kujtim të vogël, na la të hapun gropën e madhe në mes të Tiranës, simbol profetik që të tregonte se ku e mâ zí se aq do ta çonte popullin shqiptár nji “ekonomi” e tillë. 
Këto firma u themeluen me dije e miratim të qeverisë, u mbështetën prej saj dhe iu bâ propagandë në RTV shqiptár; disa kjenë pjesëmarrëse edhe ndër delegacionet qeveritare ekonomiko-financiare, kulturore, madje edhe ushtarake, ndër shtete të hueja; veprimtaritë e tyne u inaguruen nga krenët e demokracisë; “Miss Europa” kje manifestimi mâ triumfal i këtyne firmave që nganjiherë u nënshkruen edhe si “fondacione bamirëse”; muerën pjesë aktive edhe në blemjen e objekteve të ndryshme shtetnore, por që pothuej të gjitha dergjen aty gjithnji pa shpresë rimëkambje të ndonji vepre industriale me vlerë. 
Këto firma nuk muerën ndonji kontratë të madhe me qeverinë për rindërtimin e vendit, për të cilin, me sa u pa, nuk interesohej fort qeveria e mjekëve demokratikë. Kështu deri rrugët e qytetit u shkatërruen mâ zí se ato të katundeve; nuk u punue asnji urë, asnji qandër administrative shtet*nore, tash pesë vjet vendi mbet pa dritë, pa ujë, pa telefona, pa shërbime komunale, pa pyje, pa miniera, pa banesa, pa shkolla, pa institucione kulturore. Shqipnia u kthye jo vetëm politikisht e administrativisht, por edhe fizikisht në gjendjen e viteve 1921-1925, ndërsá buletinet statistikore të anuarëve ndërkombëtar raportonin se Shqipnia xente vendin e parë në progresin ekonomik mes shteteve ish-komuniste. 
Por vepra mâ e madhe e këtyne fondacioneve ishte aku*mu*limi i të gjitha fitimeve e kursimeve personale të popull*sisë shqiptare, tue fillue që nga paret e ndyta, fitue me trafikun e drogës, me grabitjen e shitjen e femnave, e deri te kursimet e vogla të punëve robnuese të emigrantëve. Mbas nji periudhe korrektësie mashtruese, nji pjesë e madhe e shqiptarëve filloi të mendojë seriozisht se kapi*talizmi po ishte nji sistem ekonomik në të cilin çdo familje mund të jetojë pa punë, mjaft që t’i vendosë paret e veta ndër inkubatorët e këtyne fondacioneve. Kjenë shumë që shitën edhe shtëpitë e veta (të vogla) për me trefishue kursimet e kështu me jetue sot e me mendue për nesër. Pra, u duk nji shpikje e ré, nji sukses i madh i ekonomisë kapitaliste të demokracisë së ré shqiptare. 
Ndokush hodhi fjalën e ngjalli dyshimin se ky veprim ishte riciklim paresh të ndyta, por Presidenti e siguroi popullin tue deklarue botnisht se parja shqiptare ishte “më e pastra në botë”. 
Por ja që nuk ecë gjithmonë kungulli mbi ujë. Mashtrimi duel në shesh kur u fillue kontrolli i depozitave bankare. “Firmat rentiere”, “fondacionet bamirëse”, deklaruen fali*mentimin; ekonomija demokratike e fajdeve u shemb tue lanë duerthatë nji pjesë të madhe të popullsisë shqiptare. Ndonji nga krenët e mashtrimit u largue me pasaportë diplomatike në drejtim të panjoftun. Populli zbriti në rrugë e ndër sheshe me kërkue paret e veta. Partitë në opozitë gjetën çastin e përshtatshëm për t’i frye zjarrit dhe i banë thirrje popullit që të rrxohej qeveria. Kjo nuk gjeti ndonji rrugëzgjidhje të ndershme e as nuk pati kurajon e gjak*ftohtësinë për të dhanë dorëheqjen, por nxuer nga librat parimin dogmatik të Hoxhës: “partia gabon, por ajo vetë i qorton gabimet e në asnjë mënyrë nuk ia lëshon pushtetin në dorë armikut”. Presidenti deklaroi se kurrë nuk do të pranonte koalicion me socialistët. 
Presidenti e muer mbi vedi nji pjesë të fajit kur u zotue publikisht se shteti do të paguante nga 56% deri në 65% të depozitave të popullsisë. Çdo politikan âsht njeri i gabue*shëm si gjithë të tjerët. Por gabimet e politikanit kanë pasoja të mëdha shoqnore dhe nuk kalohen me nji “pardon”. Çdo politikan i ndershëm, kur pranon gabimin, jep dorëheqjen dhe e liron vedin nga politika. Të mos hequnit dorë nga pushteti nga ana e politikanëve të dështuem e ndezi zjarrin edhe mâ shum. Partitë politike zbritën në sheshe për ta marrë pushtetin me çdo kusht. Populli i pezmatuem, se tashmâ kishte humbë çdo shpresë për me jetue pa punue, u çue në revoltë dhe në Vlonë e në Jug, mbas grevës, kapi armët. Parlamenti shpalli gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme dhe mobilizoi forcat ushtarake. Me 9 mars Partia Demokratike e pranoi koalicionin me opozitën. Në pragun e nji lufte civile shteti shqiptár u shemb krejtësisht mbrenda pak orëve të datës 12 mars 1997, tue u zhdukë si krypa n’ujë qeveri, polici, ushtrí, forca të ndërhymjes së shpejtë, administratë, zyrë, banka etj. Vijonin me punue vetëm kjoskat! U shkatë*rruen depot e armëve, deri edhe burgjet; Shqipnia vendosi nji “rekord” të ri: u bâ i vetmi vend në botë pa burgje! Presidenti lëshoi kushtrimin e thirri me urgjencë forcat ushtarake t’Europës. 
Pushteti demokratik i “mjekëve specialistë” e dërgoi Shqipninë në repartin e reanimacionit. Aty po vazhdon gjithnji, e pasigurt nëse ndihma e huej mund e shpëtojë nga katastrofa e përgjithshme. Politikanët partiakë shqiptarë mendojnë se nyjen gordiane të politikës së mbrendshme të Shqipnisë e kanë në dorë “zgjedhjet parlamentare”. Përsëri gabojnë. 
Çelësi i vërtetë i të gjitha çashtjeve në politikën shqiptare âsht Ligji themelor i çdo shteti: Kushtetuta Kombëtare, e cila na ka mungue që në vitin 1913 dhe vazhdon të na mungojë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ilia spiro

> Çelësi i vërtetë i të gjitha çashtjeve në politikën shqiptare âsht Ligji themelor i çdo shteti: Kushtetuta Kombëtare, e cila na ka mungue që në vitin 1913 dhe vazhdon të na mungojë.


Kete parashikim s`e ka te drejte At Zefi. Edhe sot pas 12-vjetve me "kushtetute", po rrumpalle eshte shqiperia.

Nuk pyet njeri per kushtetute dhe ligje. S`kane rendesi ligjet. Ka rendesi kush i zbaton (shkel). Jane po ata emra qe shkelin c`te duan dhe kur duan.

----------


## petrol

[/B]Ne mbreterine e te verberve njeriu me nje sy vetëshpallet mbret[/B]

Thuhet se ne mbreterine e te verberve njeriu me nje sy veteshpallet mbret. Rregjimi diktatorial i Hoxhes e çfarrosi shumicen derrmuese te elites se mendimtareve katolike dhe keshtu i mbeti rradha te flase e te nderohet at Pllumi ''si emblema moderne e katolicizmit shqiptar, i cili , per hir te se verteses, kur nuk ia thote edhe aq shume nga e verteta dhe historia e ploteson me hamendesira si ajo puna e ''popullit 90% analfabet '' kur u prishen kishat (!) ne vitet '60, historikun e levizjes se majte shqiptare (kinse ''komuniste'') me historickat e Ten Hsiao Pinit apo bemave te Esat Pashe Toptanit ( ne shkrimet e tjera). Si duket keto mendime nuk ia ka dhene per korrekture e redaktim Zotit Prof.Aurel Plasari!!! Kur do te vije ajo kohe qe kleri katoliko franceskan te nxjerre ndonje pasardhës të denjë si Fishta e Mjeda per model te ri se Shqiponjave po u ben hije Pllumthi!
Në lidhje me at Pllumin shpreh  disa vërejtje: 
1.Ne lidhje me perdhosjen e vlerave po kujtoj se nen hyqmin e luftes kunder komunizmit e pasojave te tij, u zbatua politika e tokes se djegur e jane perbaltur edhe shume vlera te mirefillta kombetare (eshte pergojuar edhe nga at Pllumi roli heroik i femrave ne luften antifashiste dhe emancipimi i tyre. Ai tek libri Rrno per me tregue thote se qe turp per to te mbanin pushke dhe se mbushen me parazite Shkodren , etj, etj. LEXOJENI SE VERTET TE BEN PER TË KLITHUR E ÇJERRE FAQET NGA TURPI) (*) Lexoni  komentin ne fund 
Po Histori kurrë të tregueme ku përshkruan  bëmat heroike të Esad Pashë Toptanit a ka guxim njeri tia komentojë?
2.  Në librin "Rrno veç për  me tregue" te propaganduar si kryevepër, At Pllumi shkruan: 
"Por ma shume se te piktorët, sillesha te Instituti i Historisë dhe Etnografisë. Në nji dhomë aty përbri etnografit Rrok Zojzi, punojshin për fjalorin rusisht-shqip Skënder Luarasi e Sejfulla Maleshova. Më thirrën nji ditë. U prezantova kush ishem, por ata e kishin marrë vesht mirë se un kishem dalë pak kohë përpara nga burgu. Më pyetën për kuptimin e disa fjalve në gegnishten, mandej zhvilluen biseda pak a shumë të kota, por me shka u fol, mu largue çdo simpati për Skënder Luarasin. Ai fliste për para, për fitime, ndërsa un ishem rritë në Kuvendin Françeskan, ku kurrkush nuk mendonte te fitimi e te leku, por vetëm te shkenca e saktë, te kultura e progresi."
Të shkruash për Skënder Luarasin se ''Ai fliste për para, për fitime,'' do të thotë thotë që at Pllumi ose nuk e ka takuar kurrë S.luarasin  ose shkruan ''për hir të eterve shkodranë ne vitet 30-të'' ( Dihet mirë kontradikta  e Skënder Luarasit, Migjenit  dhe pedagogëve e nxënësve me pikëpamje progresive ndaj qëndrimeve mesjetare e profashiste te disa klerikeve)
Për këtë znj Angjelina Luarasi-Ceka, e bija e Skënder Luarasit  e  pyeti publikisht pater Pllumin dhe redaktorin A. Plasari, në një  takimin me rastin e ribotimit të librit "Rrno veç për  me tregue", se kur paskish qenë S.Luarasi redaktor i fjalorit rusisht-shqip bashkë me Sejfulla Malëshovën  dhe lekist.  Por at Pllumit iu kyç goja  përpara  dhjetra intelektualëve të pranishëm.  Heshtja nënkuptonte turpin: Rrno  veç me rrejt     
Sa per vlerat e mirefillta intelektuale te at Pllumit,  siguroj se po te mos kishte Prof. Aurel Plasarin si hartues, kryeredaktor e korrektor, po te mos kishte pajisur me bursa disa dhjetra  letrare te apasionuar e te perpunuar per ta propoganduar, zor se do te kishte korrje ne fushen letrare dhe elitare. Megjithate, per te qene realist, ai vuajti burgjet politike te diktatures, mbeti "i vetmi ne llojin e vet", mori perfaqesimin simbolik te paraardhesve te shquar françeskane dhe shkroi disa kujtime te cilat ia rregulloi ne stil e brendi stafi i Prof. Plasarit se bashku me propaganden perkatese ne kohen dhe vendin e duhur. Por per mbivlera si Ndre Mjeda e Fishta "i koheve moderne" as qe mund te diskutohet, flluske sapuni. Ne lidhje me vertetesine e pohimeve te tij per veprimtarine politike le te shihen arkivat e le tia leme kohes te gjykoje, mos bejme tifozllek kaq shpejt. Sa per anen dokumentare, estetike, problemore e emocionale, personalisht kam lexuar libra shume me mbreselenes nga te persekutuar politike te tjere, por qe nuk ua ka varur  veshin njeri sepse  keshtu i do mushka drute ne kohen e sotme, kush ka para e miq në Tiranë, ta verë festen mënjanë.
Kur e kam lexuar botimin e parë të librit "Rrno veç për  me tregue", në tre volume, kapake te çngjyrosur e me flete te zeze, mu dhimbs At Pllumi me fukarallekun e tij dhe kam pyetur mjaft gazetare se perse e kishin lene pasdore. Por si duket kjo ishte ''loja'' e nuk ishin pjekur kushtet se pas disa vitesh menjehere plasi propaganda e qarkulluan parate per botime luksoze. 
   (*) Koment : Pra ''haj binish mish, i tha Nastradini qyrkut!'' / i mbeshtetur ne sofisterira te ujkut/ se ja qe budallai na ve re gunen,/ i duhen tru per te na çmuar punen.
Kështu ka shkruar Skënder Luarasi/ një ish-pensionist nga Luarasi/ kur mbushi vjet dhjete here shtaten // që më 7 prill 39 e demaskoi  ''uraten''. (Drama ''Stuhi në Prill" ku demaskohen bashkëpunëtorët e pushtuesit  fashist)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gjyka

> [/B]Ne mbreterine e te verberve njeriu me nje sy vetëshpallet mbret[/B]
> 
> Thuhet se ne mbreterine e te verberve njeriu me nje sy veteshpallet mbret. Rregjimi diktatorial i Hoxhes e çfarrosi shumicen derrmuese te elites se mendimtareve katolike dhe keshtu i mbeti rradha te flase e te nderohet at Pllumi ''si emblema moderne e katolicizmit shqiptar, i cili , per hir te se verteses, kur nuk ia thote edhe aq shume nga e verteta dhe historia e ploteson me hamendesira si ajo puna e ''popullit 90% analfabet '' kur u prishen kishat (!) ne vitet '60, historikun e levizjes se majte shqiptare (kinse ''komuniste'') me historickat e Ten Hsiao Pinit apo bemave te Esat Pashe Toptanit ( ne shkrimet e tjera). Si duket keto mendime nuk ia ka dhene per korrekture e redaktim Zotit Prof.Aurel Plasari!!! Kur do te vije ajo kohe qe kleri katoliko franceskan te nxjerre ndonje pasardhës të denjë si Fishta e Mjeda per model te ri se Shqiponjave po u ben hije Pllumthi!
> Në lidhje me at Pllumin shpreh  disa vërejtje: 
> 1.Ne lidhje me perdhosjen e vlerave po kujtoj se nen hyqmin e luftes kunder komunizmit e pasojave te tij, u zbatua politika e tokes se djegur e jane perbaltur edhe shume vlera te mirefillta kombetare (eshte pergojuar edhe nga at Pllumi roli heroik i femrave ne luften antifashiste dhe emancipimi i tyre. Ai tek libri Rrno per me tregue thote se qe turp per to te mbanin pushke dhe se mbushen me parazite Shkodren , etj, etj. LEXOJENI SE VERTET TE BEN PER TË KLITHUR E ÇJERRE FAQET NGA TURPI) (*) Lexoni  komentin ne fund 
> Po Histori kurrë të tregueme ku përshkruan  bëmat heroike të Esad Pashë Toptanit a ka guxim njeri tia komentojë?
> 2.  Në librin "Rrno veç për  me tregue" te propaganduar si kryevepër, At Pllumi shkruan: 
> "Por ma shume se te piktorët, sillesha te Instituti i Historisë dhe Etnografisë. Në nji dhomë aty përbri etnografit Rrok Zojzi, punojshin për fjalorin rusisht-shqip Skënder Luarasi e Sejfulla Maleshova. Më thirrën nji ditë. U prezantova kush ishem, por ata e kishin marrë vesht mirë se un kishem dalë pak kohë përpara nga burgu. Më pyetën për kuptimin e disa fjalve në gegnishten, mandej zhvilluen biseda pak a shumë të kota, por me shka u fol, mu largue çdo simpati për Skënder Luarasin. Ai fliste për para, për fitime, ndërsa un ishem rritë në Kuvendin Françeskan, ku kurrkush nuk mendonte te fitimi e te leku, por vetëm te shkenca e saktë, te kultura e progresi."
> Të shkruash për Skënder Luarasin se ''Ai fliste për para, për fitime,'' do të thotë thotë që at Pllumi ose nuk e ka takuar kurrë S.luarasin  ose shkruan ''për hir të eterve shkodranë ne vitet 30-të'' ( Dihet mirë kontradikta  e Skënder Luarasit, Migjenit  dhe pedagogëve e nxënësve me pikëpamje progresive ndaj qëndrimeve mesjetare e profashiste te disa klerikeve)
> ...


Zoteri "benzin" o jo me falni ju quheni petrol, por njesoj ju duket per dhenje zjarri sherbeni sido qe quheni. Ju jeni shume i vockel per te njollose nje At Zef Pllum se aj e ka deshmue vehten me vepra e pende, ka ndjek rrugen e Zotit e nuk asht marre me hordhiqe tue u mundue te perule te ngriturit sikur po bani ju. Pra nga do qe vjen ajo arroganca juej si te jete nga xhelozija si nga shpirteligesija, mase shumti u damton vete juve. Kupetohet se jeni per tu ankuer, se ju mire e dini se ato fjalet e juve askush nuk i beson, prandaj qyshe ma pare e dini qe keni deshtue. Rrnoft nofka se ky rasti i juve tregon se chfare gjanash fshehen mas saje

----------


## petrol

> Zoteri "benzin" o jo me falni ju quheni petrol, por njesoj ju duket per dhenje zjarri sherbeni sido qe quheni. Ju jeni shume i vockel per te njollose nje At Zef Pllum se aj e ka deshmue vehten me vepra e pende, ka ndjek rrugen e Zotit e nuk asht marre me hordhiqe tue u mundue te perule te ngriturit sikur po bani ju. Pra nga do qe vjen ajo arroganca juej si te jete nga xhelozija si nga shpirteligesija, mase shumti u damton vete juve. Kupetohet se jeni per tu ankuer, se ju mire e dini se ato fjalet e juve askush nuk i beson, prandaj qyshe ma pare e dini qe keni deshtue. Rrnoft nofka se ky rasti i juve tregon se chfare gjanash fshehen mas saje


Zotëri Gjyka ( të më ndjeni ndë ju ngatërroj ndonjë gërmë e ofendoheni pasi nuk po jua kuptoj dot nofkën në dialektin tuaj) fjala petrol nënkupton mbi të gjitha burim energjie pozitive dhe një nga format e saj është  edhe zjarri për ngrohtësi e dritë, e përdorur nga njerëzit që në gjenezë. Në lidhje me shqetësimet e mia që ju i anashkaloni   dhe i deformoni në çështje personale  (pasi nuk i përgjigjeni me argumente asnjërës por thjesht më paragjykoni se kush jam pa më njohur) ju garantoj që nuk flitet për mua e për ti por për diçka më madhore, për të vërtetën mbi evidentimin e vlerave të mirëfillta kombëtare. Nuk është vendi të analizoj tërë tezat që ngre At Pllumi në shkrimet, as jetën e veprën e tij, kam përmendur vetëm disa çështje: qëndrimin e tij ndaj vajzave luftëtare antifashiste që çliruan Shkodrën e tërë Shqipërinë  (jo të denja e morracake sipas shkrimeve,  ndërkohë që mjaft nga barinjtë e grigjës, si p.sh patër Anton Arapi, mësuesi i tij, bashkëpunuan me pushtuesin fashist),  sajesën e at Zefit  për të njollosur atdhetarin demokrat antifashist  Skënder Luarasi ( të njëjtën gjë kanë bërë edhe disa sivëllezër të tij me Migjenin), lartësimin e veprës ( në fakt tradhëtisë) të Esat pashë Toptanit, etj. Nga ana tjetër i jep të drejtë vetes të kritikojë edhe mbreter, presidentë e kryeministra, pa analizuar veten objektivisht. Pse në shkrimet e librat e tij historikëai nuk ka vendosur  dokumente arkivore, qoftë edhe per aktivitetin e tij të shquar politik e atdhetar? Pse vetëm ai ka ndjekur rrugën e  Zotit dhe për këtë meritë duhet të errësojë vlera të mirëfillta?  Pse nuk diskutoni e ta mbroni at Zefin për këto teza që ai i ka shkruar nën emrin e tij (ose provoni që ia ka shkruar ndonjë tjetër pa dijeninë e tij) por paragjykoni gjëra pa lidhje. 
Ndërsa për kontributet, Ju garantoj që e respektoj në maksimum të ndjerit At Zef Pllumi. Dhe e fundit, si shqiptar, ju bëj thirrje kushdo qofshi:  katolik, ortodoks, protestant, bektashi, sunit, hebre, budist, etj, të ruani emrin,  gjuhën, emblemat e unitetin kombëtar nga  çnderimi. Unë nga ana ime i respektoj të gjitha besimet dhe perfaqesuesit e tyre të nderuar, por edhe i kritikoj kur e shkelin parimin, këtë përpiqem të bëj duke përdorur pa frikë Fjalën e Lirë Shqipe, ndaj kujtdo qoftë, edhe ndaj zotnisë së tij, Gjyka.

----------


## petrol

''Heroi'' dhe ''Tradhëtari''

Në forum kam lexuar nga J. T.: Une krenohem qe ky kombi yne ka pase kollosa mendor si At Zef Pllumi e At Anton Arapi... Kujtime e nderime per kto humanista te botes njerzore. Këtë lidhje të pakuptimtë e saktëson K.T.: Në vitin 1943  1944 At Zef Pllumi është sekretar personal i Padër Anton Harapit. 
Ndërkohë një farefis i Margarita e Kristaq Tutulanit, të vrarë në lulen e rinisë nga pushtuesit  shkruan: Aktualisht po ngrihet lart dhe po vlerësohet si truri i kombit kolaboracionisti dhe anëtari i Këshillit të Regjencës Naziste Patër Anton Arapi, një nga më aktivët si bashkëpunëtor i pushtuesve italianë dhe më vonë i atyre gjermanë. Për të ditur se kush është kolaboracinisti dhe bashkëpunëtori i pushtuesve gjermanë, Patër Anton Arapi mjafton të sjellim në vëmendje të publikut shkresën me Nr. 128, dt. 5 tetor 1944, që dërgonte kryeministri i asaj kohe Mehdi Frashëri, në emër të kryesisë parlamentare, ku shkruhet: "Kemi biseduar me autoritetet gjermane për t'iu vënë në dispozicion një autokolonë ushtarake për udhëtimin e shkëlqesisë Tuaj". Kriminelë antishqiptarë të këtij tipi janë me dhjetëra e qindra që sot po rehabilitohen, madje edhe po shpërblehen si të përndjekur politikë, megjithëse në bashkëpunim me pushtuesit fashistë kanë kryer krime dhe janë ndëshkuar si kriminelë. (http://www.bashkimikombetar.com/hist...opes-t2689.htm)
Ndaj edhe unë shpreh dilemën  se si duhet të trajtohet  tema Heroi dhe tradhëtari pasi disa, ndryshe nga kriteret  logjike e morale, e shprehin:
 Hero quhet bashkëpunëtori i çdo pushtuesi fashist që është vrarë nga çlirimtarët komunistë, ndërsa tradhëtar quhet çdo çlirimtar komunist i vrarë nga pushtuesit fashistë dhe bashkëpunëtorët. Dhe ky përcaktim nuk është vetëm për muhabet, por edhe si kriter për tu vlerësuar Nder i Kombit me përfitimet përkatëse materiale, morale, personale, familjare e klanore. Dhe pastaj habitemi se nga na dolën këta heronj!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gjyka

Nuk ka nevoje per paragjukime, se ju, fale fjales se lire, jeni identifikue bash ashtu si jeni, paseardhes i xhaxhit enver (pa germ te malle). Nje gja vetem ju mungon: kurr nuk do te je arrini kenaqesis se duertrokitjeve si aj, sepse per fat shumica e shqipetarve jane zgjuer nga gjumi gjysemshekullor dhe po e veleresojne ate qe e meriton vlersimin, ata njerz qe me te veretet ja deshten te miren shqiperise. Kurse juve qe mundoheni ti njolloseni figurat e ndrituna sikur Ate Zef Pllumi, Ate Anton Harapi e tjere e tjere, do tu shkoji mundi bosh, do tu mbuloji turpi, dhe do te mbeteni te trishtuem se nuk ja arrijtet me be ata chka deshtet. 
Sa per bashkepunimin e ketyne herojve te ndritur me pushtuesin, ajo asht vetem e pa verteta e juej. Ata jo vetem se nuk kane bashkepunue, por haptas jane deklarue kunder pushtuesit, ashtu qe jane kritikue ashper nga ana e udheheqesise klerikale Italijane. ju keta jam i bindun se dini, por nganjeher inati shpejton para aresyes.
 Ate Zefi, Ate Antoni si dhe shume tjere, dojshin nje shqiperi te lire, ku shqipetaret te kishin lirite fetare dhe tjera perparime si i kishte Europa, e kishin hetue se kah po shkon shqiperija e shkret. 
Sa per veprat e mirefidhta qe ju i permendet, e simbas jush jane ato komuniste, u pane chfare vlerash ishin e ku na chuen. 
Pra i nderuar, kur don te postosh, kqyre e zgjidh kadishka te edhe te vertet, sepse me keto tjerat na ngine.
Ska dyshim se kane mbet hala fundrrina komuniste ne shqiperi dhe mund te bejne pengesa, por sdo ta kene gjate. Thoni chlirimetaret komunist, po ju i gjore a e dini se te njejtit chlimetare, sa e chliruen vendin, u kthuen e vrane popullin e vet pa kursye askan, e mase paketi ata te cilet donin liri e perparim dhe ishin itelekti i vendit, te cilet ju mundoheni me i njollose. Si e shpjegoni ju faktin qe ma shume u vrane shqipetar te pafajshem ne "liri" se gjate okupimit. Sa i perket fjales se lire mire thoni, edhe pse ajo perzihet me turlifare rrenash, ajo asht e lire, dhe e keqeperdorin njerze si ju. Ngushdhimet e mija per xhaxhin dhe komunizmin

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

